# "Kacknoob der Woche"



## Explorer_Brandolf (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich ja nun in WoW-Rente bin; aber noch an so einigen WoW-Projekten arbeite
habe ich dabei einiges an Zeit über die vergangen Dinge nachzudenken oder besser
an sehr lustige.

Bei uns in der Gilde gibt es einen netten Titel - "Kacknoob der Woche" und diesen Titel
will man bestimmt nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  -  aber dennoch trifft er den einen oder anderen - oft auch kritisch....


Hier mal so zwei Beispiele - nicht von mir erdacht, sondern wirklich passiert.

Zu Classic-Zeiten - Man befindet sich gerade in MC vor dem Boss Geddon. Der Raidleader
erklärt den Boss und wie man sich als Bombe zu verhalten hat oder was man nicht machen
sollte.

MT 1 flüstert folgendes zu MT 2 - Wenn ich die Bombe bin, dann laufe ich zu Dir, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - "Kacknoob der Woche"


Beispiel zwei, wieder in MC anderer Boss, Garr.

Es wird der Raid noch gebufft und noch die eine oder andere Einteilung der Adds vorgenommen, als 
plötzlich ein Leerwandler am MT vorbeihuscht und Garr einen Besuch abstattet - Wipe "out"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stille im TS .... da hört man eine kleinlaute Stimme des verantwortlichen Hexers....
"Sorry... Leute, mein Leerwandler hat wohl zu viel Wille"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - "Kacknoob der Woche"


Naja auch ich hatte mal diesen Titel, doch nur weil ich im Gildenchat unseren Gildencheffe zu sehr
ärgerte und er mich schreibtot machen wollte.


Gruß

Brandolf


P.S.: Möge der Flame beginnen oder vielleicht doch nur wertvolle Beiträge erscheinen ;-)


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juni 2009)

ich wurde mal "Kacknoob der Woche", eher ein runing gag weil ich versucht habe der kara equipten gilde hdz1 hc zu erklaeren ^^ und hab nicht mitbekommen das ich mich laecherlich machte


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Juni 2009)

So ein "Kacknoob" kenne ich auch. Absolut Full-PVP Equip in eine HC - Inni zu gehen. Trefferwertung 0,00


----------



## advanced08 (11. Juni 2009)

bei uns in der gilde gibt es gimp der woche ... diesen gloreichen tittel bekommt man wenn man rumgimpt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (11. Juni 2009)

Ich habe bei Raz in Naxx25 immer das Glück auf mindestens einen Kacknoob der Woche der Fraktion Priester zu treffen...
Sind neulich in einem Run ca 15 mal gewiped, davon 2 mal bei Gluth, 2 mal bei Thaddius und sonst nur bei Raz....ziemlich nervig


----------



## Baelgun Kirara (11. Juni 2009)

Einen Gildi hat es neulich hart in einer HC Ini getroffen. Er war mit einer random group unterwegs.
Erst mosert er im Gildenchat, wie mies die Gruppe ist und sagt dann irgendwann:
"Ich sollte den Feral mal darauf hinweisen, dass man nicht in Castergestalt tankt..."

Der Gildi hat kurz danach die Gruppe freiwillig verlassen.


----------



## Grushdak (11. Juni 2009)

Auch wenn beide Geschichten in deren Momenten sicherlich ärgerlich waren ...
musste ich dennoch eben schmunzeln. ^^

greetz


----------



## Petunia (11. Juni 2009)

Gerade bei uns in Ulduar passiert.

Wir sind beim Drachen und der neue Pala-Tank soll sich die Adds aus dem mittleren Bohrturm schnappen und markieren damits etwas übersichtlicher wird für die eingeteilten DDler. Meint er so:
"Was, jetzt soll ich IM Kampf auch noch Zeichen setzen?"

Kurzes Schmunzeln, Kopfschütteln im TS und eine Erklärung später wie man mittels Tastaturbelegung das ganz einfach machen kann noch einer von ihm hinterher: "Das gibts nicht in der Tastenbelegung!"

Da hat wohl jmd echt verstanden wie man seinen Tank spielt. ^^


----------



## Maine- (11. Juni 2009)

es war kinderwoche ich hatte 4 schokoladentüten . und hab als erstes im handel geschrieben . wow gebote von 150g oO aber ich idiot dachte in der schokotüte wären auch die zuckertüte die man ja für die 8 herzen brauchte . also hab ich alle tüten aufgemacht statt 600g zu machen >.<

zwar hatten wir in der gilde nicht den rang aber ich wurde oft boon in der woche genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Datteldurst (12. Juni 2009)

Als ich mit WoW angefangen habe wurde ich sofort in die Gilde meines Freundes eingeladen(Classic-Zeiten)Als ich Dm mit meiner Gilde ging,würfelte ich erstmal alles auf bedarf und wenn meine rüssi keine Haltbarkeit hatte warf ich sie weg oder verkaufte sie weil ich nicht wusste wie man sie reparieren konnte und als ich nach dem reparieren im gildenchat fragte und schön alles bedarf würfelte erhielt ich den schönentitel"Kacknoob forever" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,als ich hinterher alles lernte wurde der Titel mir weggenommen und den Titel gab es seit 2Monaten nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (12. Juni 2009)

Den Titel Kacknoob der Woche verdient meiner Meinung nach der Dk der letztens freundlicherweise von mir durch Sethek normal gezogen wurde und mich fragte wieso ich ich als Krieger ein Schwert und ein Schild trage und nicht 2 Waffen wie jeder andere Krieger auch.

An dieser Stelle noch ein schönen Gruß an dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isilrond (12. Juni 2009)

Petunia schrieb:


> Gerade bei uns in Ulduar passiert.
> 
> Wir sind beim Drachen und der neue Pala-Tank soll sich die Adds aus dem mittleren Bohrturm schnappen und markieren damits etwas übersichtlicher wird für die eingeteilten DDler. Meint er so:
> "Was, jetzt soll ich IM Kampf auch noch Zeichen setzen?"
> ...




Wüsste ich auch net wie das geht - aber ich weiss das es geht....


----------



## Rexo (12. Juni 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Den Titel Kacknoob der Woche verdient meiner Meinung nach der Dk der letztens freundlicherweise von mir durch Sethek normal gezogen wurde und mich fragte wieso ich ich als Krieger ein Schwert und ein Schild trage und nicht 2 Waffen wie jeder andere Krieger auch.
> 
> An dieser Stelle noch ein schönen Gruß an dich
> 
> ...




_Kopf+tischplatte=BÄm riesen kopfschmerzen ^^_


----------



## Westicê1.1 (12. Juni 2009)

ich gerade zu nem kumpel: komm warsong
er: was is das? das hab ich nicht

er war lvl 80^^


----------



## Potpotom (12. Juni 2009)

Westicê1.1 schrieb:


> ich gerade zu nem kumpel: komm warsong
> er: was is das? das hab ich nicht
> 
> er war lvl 80^^



Wahrscheinlich spielt er erst seit der sprachlichen Verunstaltung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dein Kumpel hat aber tolle Kumpels, Glückwunsch.


----------



## araos (12. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte nen Kackboon des Raids anzubieten:

Letztens in Naxx10 bei Kel wird nach nem Wipe über fehlenden Dps gemeckert, da meldet sich auf einmal der andere Hexer im Raid welcher, laut recount stolze 1,6k dps fährt: und meint dann: "Ja eigentlich fahre ich ja auch 4k dps, aber ich kann ja nicht gleichzeitig Schaden machen und meine Wache heilen"

Kacknoob des Raids!!

( für die, die mit Hexern nicht so vertraut sind: demo hexer zeichnen sich gerade dadurch aus das sie durch ihren Schaden auch GLEICHZEITIG ihr pet heilen)


Nachher hat er mich nur noch angeflamed : "Sag mir nich, wie ich meinen Hexer spielen soll, ich spiele den schon seit 4 Jahren" , dann kam nur noch die trockene Antwort vom Leader: " 4 Jahre? und du kannst immer noch nichts??" kick und fertig.


----------



## Benrok (12. Juni 2009)

Bei uns gibt es das Brot der Woche.
Ist aber mehr ne Belohnung als ne Strafe, weil der Titel so toll ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steehfan (12. Juni 2009)

ich bin mittlerweile der getitelte "schurke für arme" da mir einfach ständig die beschissensten sachen passieren in den 25ern... zudem ist meine gilde ein sehr heiterer haufen leute die nur darauf warten, dass es wieder was zu lachen gibt...
da war die eine szene in naxx...

25mann bombt auf die spinnenpat im militärviertel als eine dk-gruppe geadded wird (diese noch völlig absichtlich), und dann zufällig von hinten noch eine spinnenpat kommt... 
die ersten hexer müssen ihr leben lassen, danach die tankheiler und zu guterletzt auch der rest - bis auf den schurken der fröhlich nach dem tod des zweitletzen vanish drückt..
ganzer raid schreit "baaaah kack repkostenscheuer!!!"
ich schreib im chat, im stealth sitzend ganz fies "VANISH FTW", als von hinten einer der ebenfalls stealthenden shemen langsam zu mir huscht, sich zeigt, mir eine runterhaut und ich nun neben allen anderen tot da liege....
EPIX FAIL! sogar unser internes schurkenforum wurde mit meinem spruch gebrandmarkt ^^

oder letzte id beim general...
es ist 23:02, raidleiter meint "so leute, letzter try für heute, gebt euch nochma mühe und denkt an lifeleech".. gesagt getan, ich geh in stealth und lauf dem tank hinterher...
dann kommt normalerweise schurkenhandel und glei drauf mit dem dmg sobald der tank den boss auch nur berührt aber NEIN, meine motorischen fähigkeiten machen es mir möglich einen instant wipe zu verursachen und zwar wie folgt:

ich hau sprint rein mittels <shift+3> will augenblicklich schurkenhandel mittes <G> auslösen, bin aber mit dem kleinen finger noch auf shift und ohne schurkenhandel löse ich <shift+g> -> mordlust aus... die folge?
ich steh mit aggro hinter bzw auch glei vor dem boss, krieg eine geschmiert und liegt tot am boden... als ich das der gidle erklärt hatte war ihre antwort nur "ok lassen wir das für heute"... da war ich eindeutig der kackb00n des abends... 

so long...


----------



## WAR_FAN (12. Juni 2009)

hätte gerne auch so titel verteilt bei gun'drak giftaura zB mit 3 nahkämpfern....


----------



## Estren (12. Juni 2009)

Der Jäger der D3 Handschuhe weggewürfelt hat "Weil er sie für RP braucht" >.<'


----------



## Teqtequila (12. Juni 2009)

Mich hat in ZF als ich mit Priester-Twink unterwegs letztens ein Krieger angewhispert warum ich Stoff trage und nicht Platte wie er man hält doch viel mehr aus.

/facepalm


----------



## Schokoboy (12. Juni 2009)

Also in meiner alten gilde sind wir immer mit unsren twinks normal inis gegangen und ham egschaut wer kann nix den dann ins Ts geholt und verarscht ...(ich weiß is nich lieb aber war immer lustig). 
Dann gab es imemr einen kacknoob der woche und am ende des Monats den Kacknoob des Monats^^


----------



## Drivus (12. Juni 2009)

Ein Hunter der auch nach hundertfacher aufforderung sein aspekt des rudels net ausmachn wollte in einer ini




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiryo (12. Juni 2009)

als mich mal mit meinem schurken on war, hat mich ein lvl50 mage angewispert, warum ich gelbes mana habe, und auch warum so wenig

...ich hab ihm dann erklärt es sei mein spezialmana für besonders mächtige zauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich hab ihm aber nach 5 minten erklärt wies korrekt läuft, will ja nicht das die leute mich fürn arsch halten


----------



## Seebiker (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo, 
ich habe mir mal eben so Euere Kommentare und Berichte durchgelesen. Zuerst liests sich's ganz witzig, dennoch verging mir irgendwann das Lächeln. Im Prinzip ist eigentlich mit Eueren Titeln "Kacknoobs" etc. nichts anderes als kindische Schadenfreude verbunden. 
Wäre es nicht besser gewesen dem nicht sooo versiertem Mitspielder zu helfen, Ihm zu erklären was er besser machen kann?
Könnt Ihr Euch nicht vorstellen, dass es Menschen gibt die WoW spielen aber z.B. nicht oder nur schlecht englisch sprechen? Oder die schon etwas älter sind und mit den Abkürzungen nichts anzufangen wissen? 
Klar, man könte nun einwenden, wer das nicht kann oder nicht versteht soll eben nicht WoW spielen; Zumindest Kindergartenkinder würden so argumentieren.

Zum besseren Verständnis für die ganz Schlauen, es gibt Menschen die arbeiten gehen, Familie zu versorgen haben, die dafür Sorge tragen, dass wohl so mancher von Euch in der Lage ist überhaupt WoW spielen zu können und die "irgendwann" eben auch 80 werden, ohne so richtige "Vollprofis" zu sein. Nur so zum allgemeinen Verständnis, WoW ist nicht das reale Leben, es ist ein Spiel und nicht so besonders wichtig, es soll eigentlich nur Spaß machen. 

Und, um das gleich klarzustellen bevor Ihr jetzt Euere "lustigen" Kommentare von Euch gebt, ich bin auch so ein "dummer Kacknoob", der Euere Abkürzungen nur zum Teil bzw. gar nicht versteht, der fast nicht Englisch spricht, der trotzdem mittlerweile 79 ist, keine besondere "Rüssi" hat, wohl auch nicht so bravuriös spielt wie so mancher hier. Auch reagiere ich mit meinen 63 Jahren nicht mehr so schnell, dennoch habe ich Spaß an diesem Spiel und bin Gott sei
Dank in einer sehr netten und hilfreichen Gilde die mir meine Fehler nachsieht und die mir weiterhilft anstatt mich mit einem so "freundlichen" Titel zu belegen.

Zum Abschluß, das hier soll bitte nicht als Schelte verstanden werden, sondern ganz einfach vielleicht zu einem eventuellem Überdenken des eigenen Standpunktes führen. 
Ein wenig mehr Freundlichkeit, Höflichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft würde diesem Spiel ganz gewiss nicht schaden.

Beste Grüße und allen viel Spaß am WoW
Seebiker


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Juni 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Den Titel Kacknoob der Woche verdient meiner Meinung nach der Dk der letztens freundlicherweise von mir durch Sethek normal gezogen wurde und mich fragte wieso ich ich als Krieger ein Schwert und ein Schild trage und nicht 2 Waffen wie jeder andere Krieger auch.
> 
> An dieser Stelle noch ein schönen Gruß an dich
> 
> ...



mady my day! 

Wo er recht hat... Mensch! So machst du doch keinen Schaden! oO



Ich würde den Titel gern dem Typen geben der mich kürzlich in der Gruppensuche (Lv 80) angeflüstert hat und mich fragte ob mein Schami Tank ist......


----------



## talikah (12. Juni 2009)

gar nicht sooo abwegig.... in den classic instanzen können auch schamis mit schild tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hey dude (12. Juni 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> MT 1 flüstert folgendes zu MT 2 - Wenn ich die Bombe bin, dann laufe ich zu Dir, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMBAAA!!!!^^

Bei uns gabs so einen Rang auch mal. Bei uns hiess der "Arschkarte".


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Juni 2009)

talikah schrieb:


> gar nicht sooo abwegig.... in den classic instanzen können auch schamis mit schild tanken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja in Classic! 

Aber ich rede von Nordend! Und dort macht man sowas vielleicht mal aus langweile, jux und dollerei! Aber man sucht doch nicht gezielt so nen Tank! oO


----------



## Angelsilver (12. Juni 2009)

Petunia schrieb:


> Gerade bei uns in Ulduar passiert.
> 
> Wir sind beim Drachen und der neue Pala-Tank soll sich die Adds aus dem mittleren Bohrturm schnappen und markieren damits etwas übersichtlicher wird für die eingeteilten DDler. Meint er so:
> "Was, jetzt soll ich IM Kampf auch noch Zeichen setzen?"
> ...




Bekommens die DD's nicht mit welches Ziel der Tank anstürmt  oder als erstes pullt , bzw. haben kein omen drauf 

oder können Ziel wechseln??   -  Da kommt dann bei mir das Kopfschütteln wenn  dd's nicht mehr können als auf 

boss schießen/draufhauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab dort im 10er und im 25er bei dem boss noch keine Zeichen gesetzt als tank und geht immer wipe frei


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (12. Juni 2009)

@(an) seebiker, entschuldige aber ich muss dir leider mitteilen, dass dies hier nur ein witziges
thema sein sollte und dein betrag dieses nicht so ganz trifft.

denn der titel "kacknoob der woche" ist ein spasstitel in vielen gilden, wenn man dieses erhält
kann man nicht mehr im gildengeschreibsel mitwirken, sondern nur noch lesen - also hat kaum
einer den titel länger als 5-10 min und fast jeder freut sich, wenn er diesen erhält.

sei es aus dummheit, unwissenheit oder auch unbelehrbarkeit - ok auch frechheit, wie bei
mir....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und glaube mir, zumindest bei mir in der gilde wurde jeder aufgeklärt üder seine fehler,
auch so ein magier, der schadensmeister und niiiieeee agro hat, weil er den eisblock nutzt
und es nur komisch findet, dass der heiler neben ihm immer so schnell tot ist  - he he he

auch so ein "kacknoob der woche"


und eigentlich müsste sich der titel schon bei mir eingebrannt haben, wenn man so meine
erlebnisse liest, die ich im rpg-forum eingestellt habe ;-)

gruß

brandolf

p.s.: nicht alles hier so ernst nehmen ;-)


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (12. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> ein 63 jähriger der echt nichts anderes zutun hat, als sich in nem spiel für zielgruppe 12-25 rumzuschlagen
> 
> echt lächerlich, wie man als 63 jähriger bloß aktiv pc spielen kann tut mir leid aber, für sowas habe ich echt keine toleranz.. das ist mal schon echt abartig
> 
> genau so wie diese oma in amerika, die ego shooter zockt und alle abzieht



ähm, damit hast dich aber sehr sehr negativ geoutet!

wo bitteschön steht bei der wowverpackung oder gar in der anleitung für spieler zwischen 12-25 jahre?
da wäre ich ja schon ein wow-opa mit meinen knapp 36....

also ich kenn einige, die auch mit über 60 noch einiges am pc machen, wieso auch nicht?
dir ist schon bewusst, dass das reguläre rentenalter erst mit 65 anfängt? und so manch einer über die
50er und 60er hinaus an high-tec-rechnern bei dem es um wesentlich mehr geht als xp, gold und ruf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auch mein onkel, spielt mit knapp 63 noch wow und das erfolgreicher als so manch andere - auch wenn mir
schon so manch graues haar virtuell gewachsen ist, als er sich wieder in einer höhle hoffnungslos verlaufen hatte
und nicht an seinen ruhestein dachte, wobei ich glaube, dass er das absichtlich machte um mich zu ärgern.

also, lass bitteschön solch sprüche und halte dich an das thema!

danke

gruß brandolf


----------



## Dellon (12. Juni 2009)

naja bruskass du wirst dann wohl an der unteren grenze dieser zielgruppe sein hättest mal besser was zum threat beigesteuert anstatt nur andere mitspieler anzugreifen XD

BTT ich würds gerne dem tank geben der nach dem ersten wipe in HdB meint er müsse jetzt vllt doch mal reppen gehen bei 2% rüssi! Mit 60% in ne ini gehen ist ja ok aber mit geschätzten 15% XD


----------



## Shiro Firerage (12. Juni 2009)

Kacknoob der Woche war bei mir der DK der in Aziol HC beim tiefen Fall ins Wasser sein Eislaufdingens anhatte xD


----------



## Scane (12. Juni 2009)

Shiro schrieb:


> Kacknoob der Woche war bei mir der DK der in Aziol HC beim tiefen Fall ins Wasser sein Eislaufdingens anhatte xD



Das errinert mich an den Schamanen der einen Dk beim Fall Wasserwandel gegeben hat.^^

@bruskass

Was soll so schlimm sein wenn ein älterer Mensch ein Spiel spielt welches im Spaß macht?


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (12. Juni 2009)

da ich ja gerade on bin - hier mein von mir selbst erteilter titel, weil

ich zu bc-zeiten immer so fähig war, genau über die tiefen abründe 
mein flugmount wegzuklicken um dann sehr sehr blöd zu schauen
als mein char dann als pixelpunkt verschwand und starb.

was tat ich immer, dass dies passierte - tja wie jeder nutze ich die
zeit von längeren flügen um etwas ordnung oder umordnung in
meinem chaos der taschen zu bringen.

und irgendwie schaffte ich es ein icon in der leiste zu erwischen
so nach dem motto - nei-klick-nnnn - drache weg, absturz

ja einmal sogar klickte ich noch auf das symbol meines fallschirmumhanges
und dann zu merken und gleichzeit zu spannen, dass dies eine fast noch
blödere aktion war

schnell umgedreht obs jemand gesehen hat - nein - puh glückgehabt ^^


----------



## Feindflieger (12. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> ein 63 jähriger der echt nichts anderes zutun hat, als sich in nem spiel für zielgruppe 12-25 rumzuschlagen
> 
> echt lächerlich, wie man als 63 jähriger bloß aktiv pc spielen kann tut mir leid aber, für sowas habe ich echt keine toleranz.. das ist mal schon echt abartig
> 
> genau so wie diese oma in amerika, die ego shooter zockt und alle abzieht



Ja gell, am besten wir isolieren alle über 60 Jahre in einem Lager damit sie die junge Generation nicht belästigen.
/ironie off

Du hast echt einen laufen.


----------



## Trambolin (12. Juni 2009)

Ich könnte vielleicht noch mit dem Noobraid der Woche dienen^^

Also erst mal im Voraus: Ich bin in eine neue Gilde gekommen, alle waren ganz nett und dann sagte der leader "Hey komm doch heute mit nach MC" 
Ich dachte mir "Klar hab ja grade nix besseres vor", also sind wir nach MC rein, alle waren recht gut equiped und die ersten Trashmobs waren schneller down als man schauen konnte, aber jetzt gehts los:

Wir stehen vor Gehennas, der Leader fragt ob alles bekannt ist und von allen seiten kommt "JA, logo hau rein, was ne frage, bin doch kein noob"
Also pullt der Tank den Boss, die Adds werden ganz normal getankt und nieder gehauen, aber als das ertste Add ca. bei 50% ist kommts:

Priester: "Hey Leute irgendwie heil ich grad so wenig  Oo"
Magier: "Lol also ich hau hier gute crits raus"
Druide: "Hmm also ich hab des selbe Problem"

Zack tank down -> Wipe

2. Versuch:

Der Raid Leader erklärt, dass mages und druiden decursen müssen
Mage: "Omg sollen halt die dudus machen, ich bin hier DD alter!"
Druide: "Ich kann nich, ich muss heilen"

Anschließend folgte eine 10 Minuten lange Disskussion, wer denn jetzt decurst

Naja beim 4ten Try haben wir dann Geh down gebracht und zwar mit Leuten, die alle mindestens 4/8 T1 waren, da fragt man sich schon manchmal, wie die Leute ihr Equipment bekommen

Naja und den Rest von MC erspar ich euch jetzt (Gilde existiert nicht mehr)

Da bleibt mir nur zu sagen:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  NOOBRAID DER WOCHE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juni 2009)

Petunia schrieb:


> Gerade bei uns in Ulduar passiert.
> 
> Wir sind beim Drachen und der neue Pala-Tank soll sich die Adds aus dem mittleren Bohrturm schnappen und markieren damits etwas übersichtlicher wird für die eingeteilten DDler. Meint er so:
> "Was, jetzt soll ich IM Kampf auch noch Zeichen setzen?"
> ...


da ich bisher nur hc`s tankte, kann mir bitte wer sagen wie man das macht?
danke, bin sehr lehrfreudig


----------



## Astl67 (12. Juni 2009)

@bruskass,
 irgendwann wirst du auch 63 sein, vllt in 50 Jahren ^^ was spielst du dann?????

LG
Astl

P.S.

bin auch schooonnn 42^^, brauch aber noch keine Windel und kann noch selber Essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (12. Juni 2009)

Bald ist es soweit dann darfst du net mehr pc spielen ^^ /ironie off


----------



## Kyrha (12. Juni 2009)

@ araos du spielst nicht zufällig auf arygos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kenn nen hexer full t 7.5. ich werd angeflüsster ob ich ihm und 3 freunden nich in mc helfen könne. ok komme mit.

also hexerport, hi, danke und los gings. da ich mich als bäumchen furchbar gelangweillt habe, machte ich auch bissel schaden. 

FAZIT: ende der ini habe ich mehr dps und mehr schaden als der hexer gemacht! da frag ich mich nur, wie geht den dass? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonalis (12. Juni 2009)

Dialog zwischen 2 jägern und 1 tank im tiefensumpf!

Vorneweg, der Tank (gildenlos) sagte am Anfang er macht keine targets, wir sollen uns einfach nach seinem target richten! Was schlussendlich zum chaos für die 2 Jäger und ihre eisfallen wurde!

Darauf hin der Jäger;

"Könntest du bitte für uns beide 2 Targets machen, damit die eisfallen nicht immer aufgehauen werden?
Tank:"Nein!"
Jäger:"Hä? Warum?"
Tank:"Zwei Eisfallen auf einmal gehen nicht!"
Jäger:"Lol, warum das???"
Tank:"Ich kann keine 2 blauen symbole auf einmal machen!!!"
Jäger:"Ja lol dann mach halt 2 verschiede targets oder so!"
Tank:"Wenn ihr mich lang kritisieren wollt, könnt ihr euch nen anderen Tank suchen, ich hab keinen bock auf gimps wie euch,Bye!"

...Tank loggt sich ohne ein weiteres Wort aus! traurig


----------



## tridentmania (12. Juni 2009)

Shiro schrieb:


> Kacknoob der Woche war bei mir der DK der in Aziol HC beim tiefen Fall ins Wasser sein Eislaufdingens anhatte xD



oooouuuuppppsssss! 
war ich das etwa!
ist mir nämlich vor kurzem erst passiert! hatte versehentlich die taste erwischt! und bevor ich es wieder wegmachen konnte war auch schon einer tot!
tut mir leid! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ansonsten gehöre ich mit 38 jahren wohl auch zu den pc opas!


----------



## araos (12. Juni 2009)

Kyrha schrieb:


> @ araos du spielst nicht zufällig auf arygos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ne ich zock auf Anub^^ aber mir gings ja weniger um den dps, sondern eher um die aussagen des betreffenden.


----------



## Leonalis (12. Juni 2009)

tridentmania schrieb:


> ansonsten gehöre ich mit 38 jahren wohl auch zu den pc opas!



Also mein "Cheff" der seit 4 oder 5 jahren eigentlich Pensioniert sein sollte aber denoch nicht ist der arbeitet heute noch am PC und bedient die Kiste besser als so manach jugendlicher,. ich weis nicht was die leute haben wenn alte leute gerne vor dem pc sitzen ^^


----------



## TvP1981 (12. Juni 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> So ein "Kacknoob" kenne ich auch. Absolut Full-PVP Equip in eine HC - Inni zu gehen. Trefferwertung 0,00



Das ist noch nicht wirklich schlimm ;P


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (12. Juni 2009)

Ein 63 Jähriger darf nicht spielen und das ist abartig?

Hmmm dann bin ich mit meinen 29 wohl auch schon zu alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich kenn zufällig den ältesten Spieler auf dem Realm wo ich Spiele und der ist 52 und ein absolut toller Kerl.


----------



## Ðæmoon (12. Juni 2009)

Auf meinem Server gabs ma ne Zeit lang nen Typen ( er war lvl 53) der in jede Random inni(bzw. raids) mitwollte, aber er verstand nicht, dass diese erst ab lvl 70 waren.^^
Viele haben versucht es ihm zu erklären, im handelschannel xDD Dann meinte er nur "achso", am nächsten Tag fragte er bei kara, ob er mitkommen kann^^, war echt der server-trottel


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> ein 63 jähriger der echt nichts anderes zutun hat, als sich in nem spiel für zielgruppe 12-25 rumzuschlagen
> 
> echt lächerlich, wie man als 63 jähriger bloß aktiv pc spielen kann tut mir leid aber, für sowas habe ich echt keine toleranz.. das ist mal schon echt abartig
> 
> genau so wie diese oma in amerika, die ego shooter zockt und alle abzieht


Also deine Ansicht kann ich nun wirklich nicht teilen. 
In 20-30 Jahren wird dass das normalste auf der Welt sein, das auch Leute ab 60 am PC spielen. Das "*Hobby Computer*" ist ja noch nicht so alt, aber warum sollen sich die, die vor 20-25 Jahren sich mit Konsolen begeistern konnten heute nicht die Zeit am PC vertreiben können? Ohne diejenigen die sich damals dafür schon so begeistern konnten, würde die Computer/Spieleindustrie so wie sie heute ist, wahrscheinlich gar nicht existieren.
Nichts für ungut, aber deine Ansicht von dieser Sache ist wohl eher das lächerliche daran.


----------



## torpedo979 (12. Juni 2009)

Shiro schrieb:


> Kacknoob der Woche war bei mir der DK der in Aziol HC beim tiefen Fall ins Wasser sein Eislaufdingens anhatte xD




AUA!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darequi (12. Juni 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> Beispiel zwei, wieder in MC anderer Boss, Garr.
> 
> Es wird der Raid noch gebufft und noch die eine oder andere Einteilung der Adds vorgenommen, als
> plötzlich ein Leerwandler am MT vorbeihuscht und Garr einen Besuch abstattet - Wipe "out"
> ...



Also das war meines Erachtens der beste!  Witz, Charme und Esprit ..
Und Schlagfertig war er !


----------



## Grimmzahn (12. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> spiel für zielgruppe 12-25



Irrtum,
.
.
.
Kacknoob!


----------



## Gias (12. Juni 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> So ein "Kacknoob" kenne ich auch. Absolut Full-PVP Equip in eine HC - Inni zu gehen. Trefferwertung 0,00



Fail, PvP Equip hat auch hit...


----------



## schicksalslord (12. Juni 2009)

denächst werd ich mit meine 14 noch als opa abgestempelt oder was ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich hab in azjol mal von nem netten schamanen wasserwandel bekommen-,- habs aber erst gemerkt als es zuspät war ^^


----------



## Gammeliger (12. Juni 2009)

Mein Bester Noob:
Zul Farrak mit meinem schami twink damals zu bc zeiten.
Wir hatten einen level 54 warrytank dabei der un da freundlicherweise quasi durchgezogen hat und nur EIN EINZIGES plattenteil (was es war weiß ich nicht mehr) haben wollte. Das teil droppt...der warry freut sich ein loch in den bauch un würfelt bedarf...lange passiert nix dann kommt die würfelanzeige...hunter hat auch bedarf gewürfelt.
Derber flame von der ganzen gruppe und auf die frage hin was das soll antwortete er "ja ich kanns doch ab level 50 tragen". Bei der nächsten Trashgruppe ham wir ihn dann einfach ins offene Messer laufen und verrecken lassen..danach kick. Das beste dabei...auf dem item STÄRKE Ausdauer und Crit...


----------



## Ayi (12. Juni 2009)

blöder Login-Server.. immer noch down.. Naja hab die Zeit genutzt, diesen Thread hier durchzulesen, und geb hier auch mal meinen Senf zu

Ich war mit meinen Leuten aus der Gilde Ahn Kahet hero. Ein Random kommt mit, und zwar ein Priester, der wie ich auch Dualspecc hatte. Am Ende einigen wir uns, dass er als Shadow mitkommt, und ich mit dem Schami heile. So weit so gut. Aber wie er es geschafft hat, mit blau/lila equip nur durchschnittlich 550 dps zu fahren, werde ich nie verstehen. Ich bin auch nicht der allerbeste Spieler, aber den hätte ich auch im Healspecc locker geschafft, wenn ich nicht hätte heilen müssen... Bin nur froh, dass ich geheilt habe und nicht er, wer weiß, wie weit wir sonst gekommen wären...


----------



## Latharíl (12. Juni 2009)

oje..wie oft hab ich den titel verdient XD

1.  

naxx...farmrun, kennt man ja XD

ich renn rein, total verplant,etwas verspätet , ins erste viertel( was eig schon n stückweit hätte clear sein sollen) das ich gefunden hab, ohne auf die schönen pfielfe meiner gruppenmitglieder zu achten, die mir ja eig hätten sagen sollen, wo ich hinmuss...naja, auf jeden fall rannte ich rein, ein fröhliches "leut, ihr seid lustig, hier is ja schon respawn, wieso habts mich net zu euch geportet" im ts geträllert, als mir klar wurde "fu, falsches viertel"..naja, hab dann meinen leutchens noch viiiiel besuch mitgebracht >.<

2. 

gildenintern oculus hero

der dktank steht auf dieser lustigen plattform, von der man sich die drachen holen kann un guckt am rand runter "kann man da runter hüpfen?" 
"ja, als mage schon" und da war er schon gesprungen...hatte verwechselt das ein dk im gegensatz zum mage KEINEN langsamen fall hat XD

...ich fands toll XD


----------



## scramtsch (12. Juni 2009)

Ich war mal mit einer Randomgruppe in Naxx25 unterwegs. Ich mit meinem Shadow. Dudu-, Pala- und Krieger-Tank. Lief super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Die heiler casteten sich nen Wolf. Riesen Aufregung, warum die beiden Tanks ( Pala und Dudu) soviel schaden kriegen. Dann viel einem auf, dass der Pala extrem viel Mana hat und der Dudu ziemlich wenig TP.

Dudu hatte zwar die Feral-Skillung an, aber Caster-Klamotten an.
Pala hatte Schutz-Skillung aber Heiler klamotten an.
---Ps.: Respekt an die Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -------

Problem gelöst! oder doch net....
Mich wurmte, dass ich ständig den Quotenteppich gemimt hatte. Egal was kam, ich tot. Gut, erste Vermutung: Gesichtsaggro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann dachten wir uns..... vieleicht ein bug. Hatte ich schonma zu BC in Maggi gehabt. (Kam rein, nix gemacht, trotzdem Aggo und zack: Teppich)

Aus die Ini, in die Ini = NIX immernoch

Neustart, Relog, volles Programm, und trotzdem wieder.

Hab dann schon immer 5 bis 10 sec gewartet und als Shadow aggro ziehen ist schon schwer. Verblassen.... zack: Teppich

Nach ca 1 Std und 100g repkosten viels mir dann auf. Focus vom Jäger. Seine Entschuldigung: "Sry, tut mir voll Leid. Hab deinen Namen immer mit dem MT verwechselt"

Na ja, Moreon (me) und ich glaube Aratos (oder so) kann man schonma verwechseln. Er hieß dann den rest des Raids über liebevoll Spaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag: Irreführung heißts ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sry spiele keinen Jäger


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (12. Juni 2009)

bt raid: ich wollte zauberöl auf meine waffe "sturm des chaos" auftragen....ausversehen gedisst. halb so wild, ticket konnte warten...ich hatte noch den reißzahn leviathans in der tasche....wollte zauberöl auftragen...wieder gedisst.....es war nicht mein abend


----------



## Tigrexx (12. Juni 2009)

Der "Kacknoob der Woche" ist für mich immer ein ganz spezieller Hunter (will namen nicht nennen xD) der jedes mal wenn er Irreführung machen soll selbst aggro zieht und stirbt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangoran (12. Juni 2009)

Mein Ausrutscher in UBRS zu Classic Zeiten.

Alle stehen im Raum und das Event vor Rend Blackhand wird gestartet.

3 Tauren klopfen munter vorne auf die Adds und ich bekam keines der Viecher ins Target.

Ich drücke die Taste "F" um das Ziel des Tanks anzuvisieren. Gleichzeitig drückt dieser aber die "TAB" Taste und visiert einen Zuschauer auf der Tribüne an.

Ich nicht aufgepasst und plötzlich fliegt mein schöner Frostbolt im 80 Grad Winkel auf die Tribüne. 

Der Raidleiter nur noch "Was war das?" und gleichzeitig ich "Oh sch....".  => Wipe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin heute noch der Kacknoob des Lebens für die Aktion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So far
Zangoran


----------



## Tigrexx (12. Juni 2009)

Zangoran schrieb:


> Mein Ausrutscher in UBRS zu Classic Zeiten.
> 
> Alle stehen im Raum und das Event vor Rend Blackhand wird gestartet.
> 
> ...




Loool nicht schlecht sowas hab ich auch noch nich gelesen xD


----------



## Dramb (12. Juni 2009)

Kacknoobs?

Da fällt mir doch gleich einiges ein!

Aber mein absoluter Favorit ist immer noch ein Krieger. Seinerzeit mit Stufe 61 im Bollwerk. Ich mime den Priesterheiler. Der Krieger-Tank geht auf die Mobgruppe los. Nachdem er ordentlich Schaden gefangen hat, heile ich ihn. Dummer Fehler!!! Sofort stürmen alle bis auf einen Mob auf mich zu und kurz darauf besuch ich dein Geisterheiler mal wieder.

In meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn teile ich dem Tank mit, daß ich Aggro hatte, worauf die Antwort vom Tank kommt, daß ich "ihn doch platt machen" soll! Als ich ihm dann mitteilte, daß meine Aufgabe eher das Heilen den Gruppe und nicht umbedingt, daß plätten von Mobs ist, bekomme ich als Antwort zu hören, daß wortwörtlich "doch nicht immer alles nach den Regeln gehen muß"

Die Gruppe hat sich dann aus mir unerfindlichen Gründen aufgelöst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Attilides (12. Juni 2009)

also meiner meinung nach- und ich bin warri finde ich dass der Titel "Kacknoob der Woche" dem hunter gehört der auf bm geskillt ist, sein pet nich draußen hat aber t7,5 eq mit uns naxx geht und so fast weniger dps fährt als unser second tank... (edit: der mt hat ihn überholt -> das war lustig im ts^^)


----------



## Lukenwabs (12. Juni 2009)

Dann muss ich hier auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben...
Ich hab mich ner randomgruppe zum Ruf farmen in Auchi angeschlossen(als einziger 70iger), ein Tank war dann auch schnell gefunden.
Zumindest hat er sich selbst tank genannt: Ein krieger mit einem 2Handschwert auf waffen geskillt
Alles klar, wir haben ja nen auf heal geskillten heiler, wird schon gehn-ging dan auch bis zum ersten Boss
Kreger chargt-> heiler haut raus was er kann, krieger stirbt
ich schaffe es noch mit wegrennen und Dot`s werfen den boss auf 5k tp runterzuhauen, dann erwischts auch mich
ein neuer Versuch, ein neuer Wipe...
Heiler: Hast du kein Schild?
Krieger: Nö
Ein DD: du bist ja auch garned auf tanken geskillt....
Krieger: Na und? Ich kann trotzdem tanken!
Ich: Mach mal die Defhaltung an vielleicht gehts ja dann.
Krieger: Defhaltung? Wasn das?

Naja, dan war ich auf einmal mit ihm allein in ner Gruppe, aber auch ned lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie schaffen es solche leute überhaupt auf 65+? naja einfach nicht weiter drüber nachdenken...


----------



## Zangoran (12. Juni 2009)

Tigrexx schrieb:


> Loool nicht schlecht sowas hab ich auch noch nich gelesen xD



War auf alle Fälle lustig und sorgt heute noch für Gelächter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Dramb schrieb:


> Kacknoobs?
> 
> Da fällt mir doch gleich einiges ein!
> 
> ...




Zu dem Thema fällt mir auch noch was nettes ein:

2006 Halbes / Dreivierteltes Jahr in WoW dabei zu Classic Zeiten und bekam von einem Tank den Invite in eine Gruppe für ne Gruppenquest (weis leider nicht mehr welche).

Ich wundere mich schon warum kein Heiler in der Gruppe ist, aber naja guten Glaubens dass die anderen Wissen was sie tun dachte ich mir der Elitemob kann schon net so schwer sein.

Wir greifen an, der Tank nimmt Schaden und spammt den Gruppenchannel zu und eine kleiner Klassenaustausch fand statt:

Tank: "Magier need heal"
Ich: "ich kann nicht heilen. Ich mach damage"
Tank: "Jetz heil endlich"
Ich: "Ich kann nicht heilen, ich bin Magier"
Tank: "Wenn du nicht sofort heilst dann kick ich dich aus der Gruppe"

Der Elitemob moscht in der Zwischenzeit die Gruppe um und der Tank beginnt sich von neuem aufzuregen:

Tank: "Was solln das? Wieso heilst du net? Alle tot wegen dir"
Ich: "Jetz hör mal zu. Ich bin MAGIER. Das heißt ich kann NICHT heilen. Ich mache Schaden. Für Heilung gibts andere Klassen z.b. Priester. Druiden ...... . "

Tank: "Achso. Wer hat denn den Magier in die Gruppe eingeladen?"

"Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So far

Zangoran


----------



## Gri-Gorij (12. Juni 2009)

Bei uns gibts nen Rang: "Gildenhandlampe" aber das wird selten einer ders wirklich verdient hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felidae1965 (12. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> ein 63 jähriger der echt nichts anderes zutun hat, als sich in nem spiel für zielgruppe 12-25 rumzuschlagen
> 
> echt lächerlich, wie man als 63 jähriger bloß aktiv pc spielen kann tut mir leid aber, für sowas habe ich echt keine toleranz.. das ist mal schon echt abartig
> 
> genau so wie diese oma in amerika, die ego shooter zockt und alle abzieht




Zumindest weiß ich jetzt wer der "Kacknoob des Jahres" ist.

Denn für so eine schwachsinnige Aussage habe ich "Null Toleranz"


----------



## Ayi (13. Juni 2009)

ach ja, das Thema Kacknoob Tanks.. da kenn ich auch so einiges..

Noch zu BC Zeiten: Irgendeine Gruppe sucht nen Healer für Blutkessel nonhero. Mir war grad langweilig, da dacht ich mir, helf ich mal mit meinem Schami aus. (Der hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt T4 / T5 Zeugs, also nicht das beste, was es gab, aber für BK nonhero durchaus ausreichend.) Auch Dualspecc gab es noch nicht, aber das ist keine Ini, die nicht auch mit Eleskillung durchheilbar wäre, zumindest wenn man 70 ist. Das dachte ich jedenfalls...

Und es wäre auch alles kein Thema gewesen, wenn der Kriegertank Ahnung von seinem Job gehabt hätte. Aber wenn mehr als ein Mob da war, bekam ich gleich Aggro. Aufgrund meines Levels hab ich die natürlich überlebt, aber beim Heilen störte das trotzdem. Naja irgendwie schaffen wir den ersten Boss und stehen bei dem zweiten, also dem Event, bei dem zuerst die Höllenork Gruppen aus den Käfigen gerannt kommen und am Ende das Auge. Obwohl die DD (nicht der Tank wohlgemerkt) bemüht waren, mir die Aggro zu nehmen, klappte dies nicht immer und ständig kloppten irgendwelche Mobs auf mir rum, aber trotzdem schafften wir es, bis zum Boss durchzuhalten. Für die, die den nicht kennen oder sich nicht dran erinnern: Das ist ein Kite-Boss, da nach der Zeit Giftwolken unter ihm entstehen. Und was macht der Tank? Bleibt in der Giftwolke stehen. Ich schreib im Gruppenchat, er soll da rausgehen, aber macht er das? Nein... Das ist das erste Mal, dass ich Healaggro gezogen habe, wenn nur ein einziger Mob zu tanken war und keine Gruppe, denn mir blieb nichts anderes übrig als Overheal. Ich schreib dann noch, er solle jetzt mir wenigstens den Mob abspotten, aber nichts passiert. Ich wiederhole das nun öfter, hab während der Zeit immer noch die Bossaggro. Da fragt mich der Krieger doch glatt: Was ist spotten? Möchte lieber nicht wissen, wie er es auf Lvl 62 geschafft hat -.- Naja hab den Krieger dann verrecken lassen in seiner Giftwolke, der Boss lag am Ende trotzdem, ohne dass jemand Wichtiges gestorben war.
Zum Glück hatte der Schurke Lead und nicht dieser MöchtegernTank.. Also haben wir den gekickt und zu dritt weiter gemacht. (waren nur zu viert gewesen) Da wir keinen Ersatztank hatten, hat der Schurke stattdessen getankt, und mit CC haben wir das auch bis zum Endboss geschafft. Naja bei dem Endboss hatte ich auch Healaggro gezogen, da so ein Schurkentank nun einmal Overheal braucht, und außerdem gehört es normalerweise nicht zu den Aufgaben eines Schurken, Aggro zu erzeugen. Aber getankt hat er trotzdem 1000mal besser als dieser Krieger...

Lukenwabs, du spielst nich zufällig auf Nethersturm oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja der Krieger bei mir hatte zumindest Schild und so, wird wohl nich der selbe gewesen sein.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (13. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> ein 63 jähriger der echt nichts anderes zutun hat, als sich in nem spiel für zielgruppe 12-25 rumzuschlagen
> 
> echt lächerlich, wie man als 63 jähriger bloß aktiv pc spielen kann tut mir leid aber, für sowas habe ich echt keine toleranz.. das ist mal schon echt abartig
> 
> genau so wie diese oma in amerika, die ego shooter zockt und alle abzieht



was spricht dagegen? der mann hat seine arbeit geleistet, bezieht seine verdiente rente....warum sollte er nicht wow zocken wenn es ihm spass macht?

besser als ein 15 jähriger teeny...der wegen wow seine schule vernachlässigt.


----------



## Sir Wagi (13. Juni 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> ... und mich fragte wieso ich ich als Krieger ein Schwert und ein Schild trage und nicht 2 Waffen wie jeder andere Krieger auch.


Das erklärt den Tank- und Heilermangel geringfügig ^^ ...


----------



## Turican (13. Juni 2009)

Wer sowas wie "Kacknoob" benutzt oder gar im TS ausspricht,sollte sich nicht wundern,wenn Leute ihn meiden.


----------



## Cloze (13. Juni 2009)

B1ubb zum Beispiel.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (13. Juni 2009)

Cloze schrieb:


> B1ubb zum Beispiel.



xD
pass auf gleich komm B1ubb und macht dich fertig, haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btt: jaja als ich in HdW war und als DD-schamie getankt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jaja früher, als man sich noch nich so auskannte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (15. Juni 2009)

Huhu zusammen

ich kann mich noch nicht so ganz entscheiden wem ich den Titel gebe. Zum einen wäre da ein schönes Paar bestehend aus Tank und Heiler. Der erfahrene Tank springt im Nexus von der Plattform...."oh, falsche Stelle"...und ab in die Tiefe. Der unerfahrene Heiler nimmt brav die Rampe, stellt sich an den Abgrund und versucht zu rezzen. "Nicht in Heilrange...ich muss näher ran." Gibt sich Levitieren und hüpf... wunderbar lautes Lachen im TS inklusive.

Auch nominiert ist ein Holy-Priester vom 25er Naxx. (Ich spiele selbst Heiler und hatte die Heileinteilung vorgenommen.) Spinnenviertel, Seuchenviertel - problemlos durchgerauscht. Dann kommen wir zu dem Monster mit Bauchweh - Flickwerk. Heilereinteilung mit der obligatorischen Warnung "Melees werden nicht geheilt, keine Gruppenheilungen." Pull...und 30 Sekunden später Wipe. Kommt ein Whisper vom Holy - "Kannst mir helfen? Ich schaff das mit der Gruppe nicht alleine, die sterben zu schnell." Ohne Worte...

Gruß Zkral


----------



## keough (15. Juni 2009)

Wir waren mal mit 4 Gildies und nem rnd DK im Turm. Wollten paar Marken farmen und gerne auch das Mount mitnehmen. Naja Mount ist gedroppt und wer erhält ihn? Natürlich der DK-.- Wir waren erstmal alle pissed und haben nach der Ini gefragt, ob er denn mal aufmounten könnte. Er meinte nur: "Hm? Worauf? Oh..lol.. ich hab den gewonnen?" Das war ja schon..naja.. aber aufmounten konnte er nicht, denn er hatte nur das langsame fliegen.


----------



## Regine55 (15. Juni 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> bt raid: ich wollte zauberöl auf meine waffe "sturm des chaos" auftragen....ausversehen gedisst. halb so wild, ticket konnte warten...ich hatte noch den reißzahn leviathans in der tasche....wollte zauberöl auftragen...wieder gedisst.....es war nicht mein abend




omg made my day XDDDD


----------



## pixeljedi (15. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> ein 63 jähriger der echt nichts anderes zutun hat, als sich in nem spiel für zielgruppe 12-25 rumzuschlagen
> 
> echt lächerlich, wie man als 63 jähriger bloß aktiv pc spielen kann tut mir leid aber, für sowas habe ich echt keine toleranz.. das ist mal schon echt abartig
> 
> genau so wie diese oma in amerika, die ego shooter zockt und alle abzieht




grz..Du hast den titel,sei dir sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darantar (15. Juni 2009)

Zangoran schrieb:


> Mein Ausrutscher in UBRS zu Classic Zeiten.
> 
> Alle stehen im Raum und das Event vor Rend Blackhand wird gestartet.
> 
> ...



Irgenwie kommt mir das bekannt vor ...
Hat mein Wichtel auch mal gebracht , nachdem ich mit Tab die Targets durchgegangen bin und dem Wichtel das angreifen befohlen hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gruß Darantar (Sechs Wochen Clean)


----------



## Dufurius (15. Juni 2009)

lol da kenne ich auch so einen Kandidaten.

Ich stand zu BC Zeiten mal mit meinem Shadow gemütlich in IF rum und denke mir nichts böses als mich plötzlich ein lvl 70 Hexer anschreibt: "Hi. Sag mal könntest du mir pls Schattengestalt buffen? Zahle auch 10g!" 


Nach einem 10 Minütigem Lachflash und 2 Kieferkrämpfen erklärte ich ihm dann dass das leider nicht möglich ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainaar (15. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> ein 63 jähriger der echt nichts anderes zutun hat, als sich in nem spiel für zielgruppe 12-25 rumzuschlagen
> 
> echt lächerlich, wie man als 63 jähriger bloß aktiv pc spielen kann tut mir leid aber, für sowas habe ich echt keine toleranz.. das ist mal schon echt abartig
> 
> genau so wie diese oma in amerika, die ego shooter zockt und alle abzieht



Wieso? Haste Angst die Oma fängt auch noch WOW an und haut Dich bei nächster Gelegenheit weg? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja, abartig - ich fürchte das ich im Duden Dein Bild finde bei dem Wort...


----------



## SilenceKeeper (15. Juni 2009)

Bei uns in der Gilde ist sogar einer Ü80,....zwar für ulduar net unbedingt mehr der fitteste aber für naxx nehmen wir ihn immer wieder gerne mit,...is en lustiger typ


----------



## _Raziel_ (15. Juni 2009)

Seebiker schrieb:


> [...]


Du hast natürlich recht damit, dass hier ziemlich über das Unverständnis einiger Spieler gelästert wird. Was ich jedoch nicht verstehen will, bzw. kann ist, dass man mit Level 79 oder sogar 80 kein Verständnis anderen Klassen gegenüber aufgebaut hat.

Wenn mich ein 75 DK (Deathknight) fragt ob ich tanken kann, nur weil ich als Schami ein Schild trage, dann frage ich mich, wie dieser Junge 55 Level mit einem Char und 20 Level mit seinem DK hinter sich gebracht hat.
Ich habe nichts gegen DKs. Einige unserer besten Tanks bzw. DDler sind DKs aber besonders auf Allianzseite sind mir letztens des öfteren solche Spieler aufgefallen. Da werden für normale 5er Inis 2 Tanks gesucht? Oder gefragt, wie man denn nun portet...
Da sollten einige Kacknoobs der Woche wirklich drin liegen.

In meiner Gilde haben wir auch Leute, die erst mit Spielen begonnen haben. Was hab ich schon stundenlang Dinge erklärt. Aber diese Leute fragen wenigstens oder sagen, dass sie eben Anfänger sind.
Aber Spieler, die mit Fachjargon DDler für VF hc 2k+ min. suchen, dann aber den Schami tanken lassen wollen... -> ...hat den Erfolg [Kacknoob der Woche] bekommen.

So long...
Raziel

PS'
Oh, fast vergessen. Meine Bewerbung als Kacknoob der Woche:
Kel'Thuzad: Der Raidleader erklärt nochmals die Taktik für alle Neuzugänge. Ich geh eine rauchen, da ich den Fight kenne/kannte.
Komm vom Rauchen zurück. Fight beginnt. Wir stehen alle in der Mitte. Eine Banshee kommt uns näher. Ich als Jäger und Fernddler natürlich draufgeballert.
Schrei vom Raidleader: 'Hast du nicht was vergessen?'
Ich: 'Nö, was denn?'
Leader: 'Naja, vllt Pet auf PASSIV zu stellen!?!'
Wupps... Gesammte Wabe mit 3 Monstrositäten, 10 Skeletten und 3 Banshees haut zuerst auf Pet, dann auf Raid -> Wipe -> Kacknoob der Woche


----------



## Genickbruch (15. Juni 2009)

Wir haben monatlich den Kacknoob des Monats gewählt per Gildenabstimmung. War voll cool und lustig.


----------



## Genickbruch (15. Juni 2009)

Wir haben monatlich den Kacknoob des Monats gewählt per Gildenabstimmung. War voll cool und lustig.


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. Juni 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> [....]
> 
> PS'
> Oh, fast vergessen. Meine Bewerbung als Kacknoob der Woche:
> ...




ochje, das ist mir auch schon mal beinahe passiert... bevor das Pet in Reichweite von den Mobs wahren, hab ichs noch auf passiv stellen können =) gott sei dank hört das wenn man ruft und braucht nicht ein paar meter bremsweg ;D

mfg


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. Juni 2009)

double post - fucking lagg


----------



## Annovella (15. Juni 2009)

Petunia schrieb:


> Gerade bei uns in Ulduar passiert.
> 
> Wir sind beim Drachen und der neue Pala-Tank soll sich die Adds aus dem mittleren Bohrturm schnappen und markieren damits etwas übersichtlicher wird für die eingeteilten DDler. Meint er so:
> "Was, jetzt soll ich IM Kampf auch noch Zeichen setzen?"
> ...




Man munkelt eure DDs sind einfach nur zu blind um 3 verschiedene Mobarten zu unterscheiden.. 
Btw: Ich hab gestern geblinzelt.. interessant nichtwahr?


----------



## Gnarak (15. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> ein 63 jähriger der echt nichts anderes zutun hat, als sich in nem spiel für zielgruppe 12-25 rumzuschlagen
> 
> echt lächerlich, wie man als 63 jähriger bloß aktiv pc spielen kann tut mir leid aber, für sowas habe ich echt keine toleranz.. das ist mal schon echt abartig
> 
> genau so wie diese oma in amerika, die ego shooter zockt und alle abzieht



was bist denn Du für ein Flachpfeife, wo steht Zielgruppe 12-25, jeder spielt das wozu er Lust hat. Und wenn die Oma alle abzieht...Hut ab !!!!


----------



## Rainaar (15. Juni 2009)

Ich vergess nach dem Angeln immer mich umzuziehen....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hairman (15. Juni 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Man munkelt eure DDs sind einfach nur zu blind um 3 verschiedene Mobarten zu unterscheiden..


noch einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Durchtabben bis n Manabalken auftaucht, nuken. Wennst keinen Manabalken findest, bomben.



Rainaar schrieb:


> Ich vergess nach dem Angeln immer mich umzuziehen.......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


unser Raidleader letztens im Vent: "Du <Maintank>, ich krieg dich nicht geangelt, bekomm immer gesagt, Angel muss angelegt sein".
Hatte wohl zum Angeln den Angelskill auf Hotkey gelegt wo sonst sein Lichtblitz zu finden war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trig (15. Juni 2009)

Gestern hab ich mir den Titel "Kacknoob der Woche" gesichert.

Hatten in unserer Gilde keine Lust auf die Großen und haben ne Twink-Ini gemacht. Dazu hab ich dann einen Bank-Char genommen. Soweit kein Problem. Haben dann mal kurz drei Inis gemacht, lief auch alles einwandfrei.

Gegen Ende hab ich dann den Skillpunkt vom Level-Up verteilen wollen und dabei festgestellt, dass ich die ganze Zeit die berüchtigte 0/0/0-Skillung hatte. Die Patches lassen Grüßen!
(Der mangelnde Schaden hab ich mit dadurch erklärt, dass man halt als Diszi nicht sooo viel Schaden macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Hab mir fast in die Hosen gemacht vor Lachen. Meine Mitstreiter sahen dies ganz sportlich.


----------



## aufgeraucht (15. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> ein 63 jähriger der echt nichts anderes zutun hat, als sich in nem spiel für zielgruppe 12-25 rumzuschlagen
> 
> echt lächerlich, wie man als 63 jähriger bloß aktiv pc spielen kann tut mir leid aber, für sowas habe ich echt keine toleranz.. das ist mal schon echt abartig
> 
> genau so wie diese oma in amerika, die ego shooter zockt und alle abzieht



Damit hätten wir den "......... des Forums".

Wie glaubst du läuft das Leben über 25J?
06:00 Uhr - Wecker
07:00 Uhr - Arbeit
16:00 Uhr - mit dem Einkaufsbeutel zu Rewe (Frauen) / Baumarkt (Männer)
17:00 Uhr - zu Hause angekommen. Einkaufsbeutel auspacken, Waschmaschine befüllen, rumzetern, Staubsaugen (Frauen) / Keller rumkramen (Männer)
18:00 Uhr - Waschmaschine ist fertig, Wäsche aufhängen, rumzetern (Frauen) / Gezeter anhören (Männer)
18:30 Uhr - Abendbrot
19:00 Uhr - wieder zetern und irgendwas rumkramen (Frauen) / nochmal in den Keller (Männer)
20:00 Uhr - Tagesschau
20:15 Uhr - Tatort oder Musikantenstadl (Frauen) / CSI Irgendwas oder Fussball (Männer)
22:00 Uhr - Bett
01:00 Uhr - Klo
06:00 Uhr - Wecker

Viel Spaß im Leben


----------



## Teradas (15. Juni 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Damit hätten wir den "......... des Forums".
> 
> Wie glaubst du läuft das Leben über 25J?
> 06:00 Uhr - Wecker
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Btt:Ich hatte sowas leider noch nicht,aber die Geschichten hier sind teilweise voll geil!Weiter so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (15. Juni 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Damit hätten wir den "......... des Forums".



yes,signed,made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMat (15. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich wurde mal "Kacknoob der Woche", eher ein runing gag weil ich versucht habe der kara equipten gilde hdz1 hc zu erklaeren ^^ und hab nicht mitbekommen das ich mich laecherlich machte




Würd ich nicht kacknoob nennen, ausser du nennst nette leute so ;-) hast doch nur versucht alles vorher abzuklären und das ist eher löblich.

hab letzte auch (mit twink) ne ini gemacht und hab auch zwei drei sätze verlohren. zum glück meldete sich gleich einer. "hab selber noch 3 80er". öhm ok.
die andern entsprechend auch twinks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kacknoob eber, wenn man in uldu - im topf von ingis hängt - und dann sw:t benutzt. (nein mach ich nicht) oder bei saphi (naxx).
aber sagts den leuten 1 mal, dann passts hoffentlich - ausser bei Lernresistenten.

Die Sache mit dem Angeln da oben fand ich gut. *lach*

Ich vergess öfter die Aura vom Pals zu ändern, oder nach Sterben zu aktivieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(( Sag immer den Leuten, sie sollen mich anschrei(b)en, wenn
keine richtige Aura da ist. "Boob der Woche"

Nach nem Punktereset hab ich auch mal den Kachnoob der Woche verdient.
Druide: Katze/Bär-Skill (normaler Weise), Lvl58: Dmg, Dmg, Heal Heal, Heal, *schwitzen*, Dmg-- Gegner tot. "Das hat aber lang gedauert"
Nächste Ecke......selbes Spiel.....Tot...."WTF?? Als Druide sterben? Mit Bär und selber Heilen? bei NUR 3 Gegnern?"....etwas später und vielen
Grummlern, was die da von Blizz wieder gemacht haben....LvlUP... "Oh nice...Punkt vergeben"...KLICK......da wird man dann wohl etwas bleich.
"Wie 48 Punkte zu vergeben?" *in Tisch beissen* "BOON der Woche"

Kochen: Kochen, kochen, kochen......nerv...das dauert.... oh endlich Punkte........weiterkochen.......hmm..... UPS.....300/300 ja schon... mehrere
Sandfleisch (Würmer von Sili) buchstäblich in Sand gesetzt. "Boon der Woche"

grüße


----------



## Regine55 (15. Juni 2009)

Damals Gruul raid... Stehen alle vor ihm und buffen uns. Ich hau allen "Magie verstärken" drauf, verklick mich aber und komm auf Blinzeln. Zack steh ich in ihm, das Tor rattert zu und der Raid wird zerfetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 achja war schon witzig xD


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (15. Juni 2009)

Retripala der auf http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40591 rollt, weil er meinte "Die sind besser als meine". Auf die Frage was er mit 84 Rüssidurschlag will kam keine Antwort...


----------



## Kathrin (15. Juni 2009)

kacknoob 4 live war für mich ein zwergenkrieger ...
ich war mit meinem priester lvl 61 im bollwerk, den kristallfeuerstab farmen, (10. run oder so)
wir stehn vor dem boss der den stab droppen kann und ich so "hoffentlich droppt der stab"
der krieger gleich drauf "ja der is sau cool, mein lieblingsstab, den hätte ich auch gerne"
ich denk mir nichts weiter, boss down, stab droppt, krieger macht bedarf und bekommt den stab ... -.- ...
"ausversehn" rausrücken wollte er ihn dann per ticket aber immernoch nicht

nach den folgenden 20 runs hatte ich den stab dann doch noch bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maerad (15. Juni 2009)

Gestern konnt ich mir den Titel selbst geben - Eiskrone, Flieg vom Tunier Richtung Schwarze Klingenfestung als gleich an dem hohen Berg ganz oben (da wo auch das Luftschiff der Horde rumsaust) mein Bergbau Alarm losgeht - Geil! Ganz oben Titanvorkommen - hingeflattert, abgebaut, glücklich - gleich wieder das Mount ausgepackt und bevor es komplett zum Vorschein gekommen ist bereits in die Luft gesprungen - wunderte mich nur, warum ich nicht geflogen bin, bis ich gesehen hab, das ich mich verklickt hab und anstatt FM mein normales Mount geholt hab ... war ein sehr langer, tiefer, schmerzvoller und unglaublich tödlicher Sturz ...


----------



## Kerandos (15. Juni 2009)

"Kacknoob der Woche"... hab ich mir auch verdient. Als ich im Bollwerk einen 70er Hexer immer wieder darauf hingewiesen hab, dass er aufhören soll, Feuerregen zu machen, weil der Tank die Aggro nie halten kann. Naja, irgendwann hab ich bemerkt, dass der Feuerregen von dem Gegnern kommt... :-)



bruskass schrieb:


> ein 63 jähriger der echt nichts anderes zutun hat, als sich in nem spiel für zielgruppe 12-25 rumzuschlagen
> 
> echt lächerlich, wie man als 63 jähriger bloß aktiv pc spielen kann tut mir leid aber, für sowas habe ich echt keine toleranz.. das ist mal schon echt abartig
> 
> genau so wie diese oma in amerika, die ego shooter zockt und alle abzieht



Der bruskass wieder, war ja klar. Wenig sinnvolles zu bieten, aber Arroganz, dass es für eine Kleinstadt reicht.

Warum sollte ein 63 jähriger nicht ein Spiel für eine jüngere Zielgruppe spielen? Du besuchst hier schließlich auch ein Forum, dass für geistig reife Menschen geschaffen wurde.

Kerandos


----------



## ÜberNoob (15. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> ein 63 jähriger der echt nichts anderes zutun hat, als sich in nem spiel für zielgruppe 12-25 rumzuschlagen
> 
> echt lächerlich, wie man als 63 jähriger bloß aktiv pc spielen kann tut mir leid aber, für sowas habe ich echt keine toleranz.. das ist mal schon echt abartig
> 
> genau so wie diese oma in amerika, die ego shooter zockt und alle abzieht



?? Merkst du's noch?

Das du mit deinen 15 noch PC spielst, obwohl doch WoW FSK 12 ist, abartig und absolut ne Frechheit, geh dich schämen.

was wer in welchem Alter mit seiner Zeit anfängt ist jedem selbst überlassen, und ich glaube nicht, das auch nur einer der 60+ auf deine toleranz angewiesen ist. Wenn was lächerlich ist, das sind das Einstellungen wie deine. Schachteldenken. Ich kann garnicht so viel essen wie ich kotzen möchte


----------



## Xelyna (15. Juni 2009)

Um mal eine Situation zu beschreiben in denen manche den jenigen wohl als 'Kacknoob' gelyncht hätten:

Ich war gestern mit einigen Gildenmitgliedern und einem Haufen Randoms in Naxx25.
Vor Thaddäus wurde anstandshalber gefragt ob jemand den Boss nicht kennt und sttndartmäßig das "----MINUS----| BOSS |+++PLUS+++"-Makro gespamt.

Nach dem ersten Wipe hab ich das dann nochmal kurz erläutert und da hat mich so ein kleiner Gnom Krieger angewhispert, woher er denn wüsste wo er hinlaufen müsste etc. und dass er das echt kompliziert findet. 

Wäre das nicht ein Kandidat für euren "Kacknoob der Woche"? 

Naja für mich nicht. Mir hilft es eher, wenn er checkt wie es funktioniert, anstatt dass man ihn wegen Unerfahrenheit kickt und warten muss bis Ersatz kommt.

So viel zu meinen zwei Cents.


----------



## Hairman (15. Juni 2009)

doch, der wäre definitiv reif für den Titel, weil er vor dem Pull nachfragen hätte können, statt nach nem wipe.
Unwissenheit ist keine Schande, jeder hat mal angefangen - aber es gibt nichts schlimmeres als wenn jemand aus Scham mit Halbwissen in einen Kampf geht und die komplette Gruppe dahinrafft.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Juni 2009)

Hm ich schätze mal er hat sich nicht getraut (;
Oder gedacht, dass er das schon gebacken bekommt, mit hin und herlaufen, oder dass es angesagt wird. Naja danach hats geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trig (15. Juni 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> Unwissenheit ist keine Schande, jeder hat mal angefangen...



Das kann man nur unterschreiben. Mein Zusatz "...und Fehler machen wir alle mal"

Und zu dem viel zitierten: Auch Du wirst mal älter werden/sein (ist Dir zu wünschen) und dann nimmst Du Dir hoffentlich das Recht raus für Dich selber zu entscheiden was gut für Dich ist bzw. was Dir Spass macht. Und wenn das heißt, dass jemand mit 63 WoW zockt, mit Legos spielt oder Griesbrei essen möchte, so be it!

Toleranz ftw


----------



## Esda (15. Juni 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> doch, der wäre definitiv reif für den Titel, weil er vor dem Pull nachfragen hätte können, statt nach nem wipe.
> Unwissenheit ist keine Schande, jeder hat mal angefangen - aber es gibt nichts schlimmeres als wenn jemand aus Scham mit Halbwissen in einen Kampf geht und die komplette Gruppe dahinrafft.



das seh ich 100% auch so.


----------



## Gonschi (15. Juni 2009)

> ein 63 jähriger der echt nichts anderes zutun hat, als sich in nem spiel für zielgruppe 12-25 rumzuschlagen
> 
> echt lächerlich, wie man als 63 jähriger bloß aktiv pc spielen kann tut mir leid aber, für sowas habe ich echt keine toleranz.. das ist mal schon echt abartig
> 
> genau so wie diese oma in amerika, die ego shooter zockt und alle abzieht



Ich find es eigentlich ziemlich cool, wenn sich ältere für dieses Spiel interessieren!
Dazu mal ein Video was schon etwas älter ist: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP80qyGzls4

Zum Thema: Nette Idee, werd das mal gleich bei uns vorstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (15. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> ein 63 jähriger der echt nichts anderes zutun hat, als sich in nem spiel für zielgruppe 12-25 rumzuschlagen
> 
> echt lächerlich, wie man als 63 jähriger bloß aktiv pc spielen kann tut mir leid aber, für sowas habe ich echt keine toleranz.. das ist mal schon echt abartig
> 
> genau so wie diese oma in amerika, die ego shooter zockt und alle abzieht



gz bruskass ! Ich würde dich mit der Ansage, diese Woche gleich vorschlagen für den Titel !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deine Zielgruppenangabe begeistert mich richtig / 12-25  lolllllllll / du hast damit gerade mehr als die halbe community ausgeschlossen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema "Kacknoob der Woche" : super idee und wenn´s kein copyright hat, dann führe ich das bei uns auch ein !!!!!

lg
randy

p.s.:@ Bruskass .....hehehe und ich wüßte sogar ein paar oldies, die dir das fürchten lehren, so gut zocken die ihren char  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elementz (15. Juni 2009)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Retripala der auf http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40591 rollt, weil er meinte "Die sind besser als meine". Auf die Frage was er mit 84 Rüssidurschlag will kam keine Antwort...



Sind ja nur immernoch eine der besten Schuhe sind die es im Spiel gibt...

Und außerdem: Kreuzfahrerstoß, Göttlicher Sturm und Autohit sind Körperlicher Schaden und machen gut 50% vom dmg aus.

Da könnt ich ebenso fragen "Warum rollt ein DK drauf?"

Informieren vorm Posten


----------



## diggi2000 (15. Juni 2009)

Ich hab den Titel am Wochenende erhalten.

Mit Gilde AK25er. Ich war in Darla Angeln, in Gildechat kommt 15min bis 1KW. Ich gleich "inv PLS". Porte mich aufs Schlachtfeld und der Sieg war nach sehr Kurzer Zeit Unser.  Alle Rein zur Kammer und noch die fehlenden Plätze auffüllen. Rein Trashmobs gelegt und dann steht er da. Bosserklärung folgt und was alles dazu gehört. GOGOGO die Schlacht Beginnt und auf einmal Mop im Raid. Raid down. Alle wieder Rein zum Boss und relaxen. Auf einmal werd ich angewispert. Schönen Angel wo gibts die, hast du keine Waffen. Ich zurück "Wieso Angel", er nur, "nah die wo du Trägst". In diesem Moment hatte ich den Titel auch schon im Gildechat und das Gelächter war Groß. Hatte allerdings trotzdem 2,6k DPS rausgehaun, mehr als manch anderer im Raid.

@bruskass deine Altersaussage hättest dir schenken können. Ich hoff ja das WOW nur noch ab 18 zulässig ist damit das mit den kleinen Kindern endlich mal aufhört. Ich muss sagen ich Spiel abends unter der Woche lieber als am Wochenende, da sind weniger Kinder unterwegs.


----------



## Harkor (15. Juni 2009)

Leonalis schrieb:


> ich weis nicht was die leute haben wenn alte leute gerne vor dem pc sitzen ^^



Also da muss ich ja nun mal echt schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es soll echt noch "alte Leute" geben, die bis 65 arbeiten müssen, ja arrrrbeiten!
Meine Arbeit, und die meiner "alten Leute" Kollegen ist die Softwareentwicklung.

Als Mage will immer jeder den alten Gandalf mit weissen Haaren spielen. Warum? Weil der eben so viel Erfahrung hat und so viel kann. Genauso wie die alten Leute mit ihrem Fachwissen ohne die so manche Brücke und Tunnel nicht gebaut werden könnten.

Sorry wenn off topic, musste mal raus, da ich vielleicht doppelt so lange am PC sitze wie mancher Spieler auf dieser Welt (RL) ist und trotzdem anfange mich mit full T7,5 in Ulduar reinzutrauen^^

Leider keinen Beitrag zum Topic, und ich meine auch den zitierten Spieler nicht direkt, sondern eher die allgemeine Diskussion.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Es freut mich, dass dieses Thema so gut läuft und mit nur 2 richtigen Flames - das 
überraschte mich doch sehr (1. wegen dem Alter eines Spielers und der 2. der's gegen mich richten
wollte und mit der 2. Aussage sogar recht hat - Eigentor bei beiden schreibe ich nur)

Also weiter so, sind wirklich Leute hier dabei, die den Titel wirklich verdienen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und die Besten sind die, die sich selbst den Titel zuordnen *grins*

Selbsterkenntnis, ist der erste Weg zu Besserung..


Gruß

Brandolf

P.S.: Ach ja warum ich den Titel eigentlich ständig verdiente, sieht man ja schon an meinem Avatar ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (15. Juni 2009)

diggi2000 schrieb:


> Schönen Angel wo gibts die, hast du keine Waffen.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hatte gerade an dem Erfolg Hat jemand ein Veilchen bestellt gearbeitet, als eine Einladung für ne Ini kam. Da ging nicht wirklich viel . "Benötigt Nahkampfwaffe". Noobverdächtig, aber wir haben die erste Mobgruppe heil überstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw: Hieß der Erfolg vor ner Weile nicht noch "Eisenfaust"?


----------



## Angelsilver (15. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich mir das so durchlese die letzten Seiten hab ich bald Abo auf den Titel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1,Aufmounten   beim Erzfarmen und beim wegfliegen draufkommen ok das war jetzt nicht das fm...

2, Beim Angeln sein , irgendwo invited  werden und  noch 10min mit der angel  kämpfen...

3, falsches schmuckstück drinn und nach 20 min draufkommen ups bin nicht Crit immun aber die Heiler
vorher anmachen weil  man als Tank down geht 

4, oder Gestern mit Hexe in 25er Naxx - stehen vor Kel , guck so auf Recount bin 2ter  und mein noch spaßhalber 
"kann den Jäger vor mir wer nerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"   -  kk Kampf geht los  irgendwann so 40% wird der jäger übernommen ,
ich fear in mach weiter Dmg , hör auf einmal im TS wer macht da dmg auf mich ; 
hab in Umgehaut  ,dachte bin schon wieder auf Kel  - naja hat trotzdem nicht gereicht für 1 platz  


Ja entweder kann man sagen das sind Kacknoob aktionen oder was ich eher dazu sagen bin Mensch und keine Maschine  und Fehler passsieren ab und zu - und bringt  bei nem guten Raid so wie meiner stamm immer was zu lachen und abwechslung rein ,mfg


----------



## Malakhay (15. Juni 2009)

hab auch schon mal von nem lvl 80 Mage gehört der Ringe mit Angriffskraft an hatte, darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass ihm das nichts bringe und dieser voll ausflippt, er wüsse doch wie man einen Magier spielt usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... hätt ich gerne miterlebt ^^ (P.S. nein, das war nicht ich)

Hm, gestern kamen wir im Nexus grad an ne Mob-Grp und ich hatte noch 2 sek. nen instant-pyro ready ... also, raus mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... es hat sich nicht das so oft von Barlow gepredigte "Rooomms. Pyroblast. Crit. Aggro. Blink. Frostnova. Wipe." bewahrheitet ... sogar ich hab überlebt. Nunja, zumindest bei der Mob-Gruppe, weil ich Hock nicht bedacht hab, das ich mit dem Equip der ganzen Raids in den letzten Tagen nun auch mal wieder auf meine Aggro achten sollte ^^


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (15. Juni 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> ...
> P.S.: Ach ja warum ich den Titel eigentlich ständig verdiente, sieht man ja schon an meinem Avatar ^^



Du wirst lachen, aber genau das ist mir auch schonmal passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich dachte, ich könnte mal n bisschen jump n run machen und kam so in den Kamin rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das einzig dumme war, dass mein Ruhestein cd hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber was ich noch schlimmer fand, war das:
Naxx 10ner. Stehen vor Kel. Ich muss noch reppen und geh raus aus der Ini. Nachdem ich wieder drinnen war, vergingen ca. 10min bis ich kapiert habe, dass man in der Eingangshalle oben in die mitte reingehen muss um zu Kel zu kommen(was mir meine Gildis die ganze Zeit erkären wollten) 
Zum Glück ist meine Gilde verständnissvoll und Geduldig, sonst wär ich wohl schon mehrmal gekickt worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (15. Juni 2009)

Fiction01 schrieb:


> der hund der den thread eröffnet hat ist der größte kacknoob


Ich hab dich Vollspassten mal reportet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudall (15. Juni 2009)

ja, mein horrorerlebnis, oder: warum ich schurken nicht mehr mag

wir gehen rein nach zf: dudubär(ich), priesterin, krieger, magier und ein lieber schurke.

gut, die ersten trashmobs fallen, wir kloppen uns durch die ini durch, ich bin relaxxed. priesterchen muss reggen, kein problem. plötzlich der schurke: "hey, während ihr reggt, geh ich schonmal gucken!"

ok... gruppe gepulled, heiler oom, wipe - schurke lebt, man ist noch entspannt.

wir ziehen weiter und kommen zu diesem kleinen süßen trollboss vor den ganzen zombiegräbern. ich schreibe noch: "lasst die gräber erstmal zu." danach pulle ich den boss. im gleichen moment lese ich: "hey! was ist in den gräbern drin?" 8 zombies stürzen sich auf meinen heiler, danach auf mich und zerlegen den armen kleinen gnommagier zuletzt - schurke lebt, ich bin nicht mehr ganz so entspannt wie vorher und die ersten äderchen treten auf der stirn heraus. die priesterin musste man schon festhalten, damit sie nicht auf den schurken losgeht.

gut, wir haben den boss gelegt, gehen weiter und kommen nach dem treppenevent und dem boss zu dem schönen großen platz von ghazrilla. ich lese im gruppenchat: "hey! lass mich mal pullen!" und schon lief der schurke los und brachte uns vier mobgruppen mit. ich fall um, dann der gnomenmagier und danach die priesterin - schurke lebt, man beißt in die tastatur und scheißt innerlich auf alle menschenrechte.

ich stehe auf und der schurke meinte nur: "warum seid ihr alle tot und wieso kriegt der heiler das nicht gebacken? ach ja, und kann ich in deine gilde?"

player kicked


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (15. Juni 2009)

ok einen hab ich noch ;-)


ich war ganz frisch Level 70 und hörte von einem Raketenhelm im Nethersturm - Questbelohnung.
Da ich solch Items sammle und auch gerne benutzte, war es ein Muss diesen zu bekommen.

Naja so einige Tage später lernte ich den bösen Nebeneffekt dieses Helms kennen, nein er war mir 
bis dato nicht bekannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich war mit meinem Krieger Brandolf in der Sturmsäule, der neutralen Stadt der Astraalen, und wollte
dort meine Ein- und Vrrkäufe tätigen, als mich so ein nerviger Trollschurke mit ablenken und weitern
Schurkentricks menite er müsse mich ärgern.

Naja, dachte ich - dir mit Level 65 zeige ich was, da wirst du blöd schauen - und grinste innerlich.
Ich setzte meinen Raketenhelm auf und wartete die 30sek. Cd ab. Der Schurke lenkte mich noch immer
mit seinem Zeugs ab....

Dann war es soweit, klick und mein Helm startete mit einem sektakulären Raketenstart durch (damals
bekam man selbst keinen Schaden)

Auf einmal bekam ich Schaden und wurde durch die Luft hin-und hergewirbelt (kennt man von Bootybay).
Ich dachte mir, na toll wieder muss mich ein Bug treffen ... ich wurde immer weiter zum Rand der sehr sehr
hoch gelegenen Stadt befördert und die aufsteigende Wirkung wie auch die kurze Fallschirmwirkung hatte sich
aufgelöst und genau als ich den Rand ca. 1-2 cm hinter mir gelassen hatte.

Der Absturz war natürlich tödlich, aber zu Glück dachte ich mir, dass der Troll mich aus seinem Target verlor
und er bestimmt nichts von meinem peinlichem Ende erfahren würde..

Doch was war geschehen? Der Kampflog enthüllte mir die Wahrheit - die Raketentriebwerke des Helm hatten
Schaden am Troll gemacht und dies wurde als feindlicher Akt gesehen und ich wurde von den Abwehrsystemen
der Stadt getroffen.

Patsch, Hand aufs Hirn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja - an diesem Abend habe ich mich nimmer in der Sturmsäule blicken lassen und suchte anderorts ein Exil
auf um mich zu schämen.

Gruß

Brandolf

P.S.: Seit dem nutze ich den Helm vorsichtiger ^^


----------



## Freelancer (15. Juni 2009)

Gnarak schrieb:


> _was bist denn Du für ein Flachpfeife, _wo steht Zielgruppe 12-25, jeder spielt das wozu er Lust hat. Und wenn die Oma alle abzieht...Hut ab !!!!




Stimmt bestimmt 80% meiner online freunde sind nicht in deiner Zielgruppe 12-25 sondern mehr so ü30 in meiner alten gilde hatten wir auch  ü40 und bei mir ist das auch nicht mehr lange hin

Und ich komme auch trotz des alters noch ganz gut klar in uldura das können Rentner bestimmt auch genug zeit haben sie ja ^^

Und ich fühle mich mal gar nicht alt das nur mal so am rande der älteste ist den ich kenne ist so um die 55-60 wobei ich es gar nicht genau weiß 

"Kacknoob der Woche"

Wenn Leute mich als Schami fragen ob ich nicht lust auf  tanken habe ich sag dann immer "nee sry ich bin heal geskillt" ^^


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (15. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> ein 63 jähriger der echt nichts anderes zutun hat, als sich in nem spiel für zielgruppe 12-25 rumzuschlagen
> 
> echt lächerlich, wie man als 63 jähriger bloß aktiv pc spielen kann tut mir leid aber, für sowas habe ich echt keine toleranz.. das ist mal schon echt abartig
> 
> genau so wie diese oma in amerika, die ego shooter zockt und alle abzieht



ja genau, du bist echt der bringer...

/ironie aus

naja, da gibts ja so nen spruch von wegen wenn man nichts anständiges sagen kann, einfach mal fresse halten....
wüsste auch nicht was daran lächerlich ist das jemand mit 63 wow spielt. ist auch nur ein spiel wie jedes andere auch, auch wenn manche meinen wow wäre das einzig wahre game das restlos das RL ersetzt...

BTT: ja kacknoob der woche sollten wir in unserer gilde auch mal einführen, wie zB ein tank der sich wundert das er mit kritischen treffern instant umgehaun wurde und im nachhinein gemerkt hat das ihm gewisse rüstungsteile gefehlt haben^^... was aber auch keinem aufgefallen ist xD


----------



## Xelyna (15. Juni 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Ich hab dich Vollspassten mal reportet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soll ich dich jetzt reporten wegen unangemessenem Sprachgebrauch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zwergeromatiko (15. Juni 2009)

Auch ne super Aktion letztens im Ulduar 10er meldet sich der Paladin (dd) um 21:00 das er Kopfschmerzen hat und nicht weiterspielen kann.
Wir haben uns gewundert und gefragt warum.
Daraufhin hat er geantwortet das er mal gehört das man als Pala auch per Faceroll spielen kann (also den Kopf auf der Tastatur rollen) >.< das hat der echt gemacht und dann wundert ersich warum er Kopfschmerzene bekommt abgesehen davon das er als Full Naxx25er Paladin nur 2k dps hatte ^^


----------



## Camô (15. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Soll ich dich jetzt reporten wegen unangemessenem Sprachgebrauch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe mich verbal etwas ungeschickt ausgedrückt, aber Maladin hat mir bzgl. des Users Recht gegeben. Aber genug OT!

MfG


----------



## Camô (15. Juni 2009)

zwergeromatiko schrieb:


> Auch ne super Aktion letztens im Ulduar 10er meldet sich der Paladin (dd) um 21:00 das er Kopfschmerzen hat und nicht weiterspielen kann.
> Wir haben uns gewundert und gefragt warum.
> Daraufhin hat er geantwortet das er mal gehört das man als Pala auch per Faceroll spielen kann (also den Kopf auf der Tastatur rollen) >.< das hat der echt gemacht und dann wundert ersich warum er Kopfschmerzene bekommt abgesehen davon das er als Full Naxx25er Paladin nur 2k dps hatte ^^


Wenn ihr ihm das abgekauft habt, seid ihr die Kacknoobs.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orinea (15. Juni 2009)

zwergeromatiko schrieb:


> Auch ne super Aktion letztens im Ulduar 10er meldet sich der Paladin (dd) um 21:00 das er Kopfschmerzen hat und nicht weiterspielen kann.
> Wir haben uns gewundert und gefragt warum.
> Daraufhin hat er geantwortet das er mal gehört das man als Pala auch per Faceroll spielen kann (also den Kopf auf der Tastatur rollen) >.< das hat der echt gemacht und dann wundert ersich warum er Kopfschmerzene bekommt abgesehen davon das er als Full Naxx25er Paladin nur 2k dps hatte ^^




Kann ich nicht so ganz glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also bei mir wars so .. 
Ich werd von Todesritter Nachtelf mit meinen Freund dm gezogen gegen klene TG , naja alles lief total okay .. wir sind beim schiff .. er ziehtn paar , läuft hoch , zieht so fast alles .. eig ja kein Problem .. er macht schattenmimik , die mobs klatschen uns um , naja wir laufen wieder rein .. die mobs sind tot , naja .. macht auch nicht soo viel aus .. er springt runter zieht die mobs macht schattenmimik , wir tot .. Ich frag ihn was das soll , mit lvl 70 kann man schon mehr ziehen .. Er hat dann geleavt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchokoMac (15. Juni 2009)

Denke mal das war letzten Monat oder so in Naxx10er..

..endlich Kel Thuzad down, will gerade meinen Emblem nehmen und was sehe ich da.... mitten auf den Screen, wir haben Plündermeister vergessen und da kommt alles zum Würfeln.... SUPER das es random gruppe war -.-

ich mit meinen Hexi sofort Bedarf auf T7 Kopf, nach 2 min. durchsuche ich mein Inv danach, nix da (hmm vieleicht hat es ja der pala) darauf sofort "/raid Wer hat eig. den T7 für Hexi bekommen ?" da meldet sich ein Warri "hab ich für meinen Priester gewonnen" omfg kaaaackn00b -.-

kick auf grp und alle ihn auf igno ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (15. Juni 2009)

Vom Kacknoob zum Held des Tages....

Eine Kollegin steht in Zangermarschen hoch oben auf dem Flugpunkt. Zack rauf aufs Flugmount und ab gehts. Sprachchat: "VERDAMMT!". Es war nicht das Flug- sondern das Reitmount. Freier Fall Richtung Erdboden. Einen Moment später: *Pling* [Wie tief kann man fallen?]. Perfekte Landung auf einer Pilzkappe. Das war nur wenige Tage nach Einführung des Erfolgssystems und so traf nach und nach die ganze Gilde am Flugpunkt ein. Paar Unfälle gabs trotzdem. Was der Zufall in die richtige Richtung lenkte, erforderte beim Nachahmen ein wenig Geschick. 

Ach ja, mit selbiger Kollegin war ich kürzlich per Flugmount unterwegs. Plötzlich fällt sie neben mir vom Himmel und im Gruppemportrait wird sie als Geist angezeigt. Ich frag: "Was is passiert?" "Och, wollte nur mal was testen". Hab mal im Kampflog nachgesehen. Offenbar können Jäger nicht den Aspekt wechseln ohne abzumounten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varoi (15. Juni 2009)

"Kacknoob des raids" ging bei uns letztnes in einem Random Naxx 25er Raid an den tollen Mage, der bei Saphiron in der Flugphase meinte, sich in seinen Eisblock zu verziehen. 
Das lief ungefähr so ab:
Raidlead im TS: gogo eben hinter die Eisblöcke.
Priester: Wieso haben wir 4 Eisblöcke?
Mage (voller stolz): MEIN Eisblock!
MT: Warum sind aufeinmal 15 Leute tot?
Raidlead: !§$?(/(&/) - ihr wisst schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich stellten sich 15 Leute hinter den Mageblock- wie hätte es auch anders sein können.


schönen Tag noch
Varoí, EU-Taerar


----------



## Müllermilch (15. Juni 2009)

Rudall schrieb:


> ja, mein horrorerlebnis, oder: warum ich schurken nicht mehr mag
> 
> wir gehen rein nach zf: dudubär(ich), priesterin, krieger, magier und ein lieber schurke.
> 
> ...



Nette Geschichte haste da erfunden.....


----------



## Locaros (15. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> ein 63 jähriger der echt nichts anderes zutun hat, als sich in nem spiel für zielgruppe 12-25 rumzuschlagen
> 
> echt lächerlich, wie man als 63 jähriger bloß aktiv pc spielen kann tut mir leid aber, für sowas habe ich echt keine toleranz.. das ist mal schon echt abartig
> 
> genau so wie diese oma in amerika, die ego shooter zockt und alle abzieht



/Vote4 Titel: Geistiger Dünnsch***verbreiter der Woche. 
Das hier wäre ein Top-Kandidat.


Letztens Burg Utgarde: 4 Gildies + 1 rnd-Hunter
Unser Tank(Deff-Warri) war nach 1 Jähriger Pause wieder zurück zu WoW. Und das seine erste Ini seit da. Gut, lief auch alles. Bis zum ersten Boss. Die 4 Adds, wollten wir lieber auf Sicherheit, also Hunter(lvl 70) gesagt, er solle ne Eisfalle legen. 
Hunter: "Nee, mach ich nich. Da müßte ich ja rangehn und dann hab ich sofort Aggro." 
Ich: "Wieso willste hingehn? Leg die Falle vor dich hin, nimm deinen ins Target, und wenn Tank pullt, dann feuer auf dein Ziel, dass der zu dir rennt und zieh den so in die Falle." 
Hunter: Nein, ich hab noch nen 80er Hunter und hab noch nie ne Eisfalle gelegt und sollte auch noch nie eine legen. Außerdem brauch ich den CD für "Schwarzer Pfeil", weil das mehr DMG macht.
Naja, lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, wir haben locker ne halbe Stunde gebraucht, bis der Hunter endlich mal fertig gebracht hat, die Eisfalle zu legen.
Und später hat der es auch noch fertig gebracht, die Eisfalle direkt neben den Tank zu legen. 

*)Schwarzer Pfeil: Erhöht verursachten Schaden des Hunters um 6% und verursacht im Verlauf von 15 Sekunden knapp 3,5k Schattenschaden. Teilt sich Abklingzeit mit den Fallen.


----------



## MaexxDesign (15. Juni 2009)

Mit Level 60 (pre BC) habe ich erfahren, dass ich als Jäger auch mein Pet wegpacken kann.

Reicht das für den Titel "Kacknoob der Woche" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alohajoe (15. Juni 2009)

Ich hab nen Bekannten, der hat seinen Todesritter gelöscht, weil er in Sturmwind von den NPC mit faulen Eiern und Obst beworfen wurde.
Er wusste nicht, dass das zur Quest gehört... Und dachte dann, er kann nie wieder in die Städte gehen, weil die Leute da ihn nicht mögen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaldor (15. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mir in unseren Raids schon einen Titel erarbeitet den ich wahrscheinlich noch weitere 2 Addons behalten werde, obwohl mir ein Krieger inzwischen schon gewaltig Konkurrenz macht...
Gemeinhin werde ich als "Quotentoter" bezeichnet. Obwohl ich Verschwinden, Sprinten, Entrinnen und Mantel der Schatten (und geheilt werde ich auch sogar noch) bei fast jeder Mobgruppe benutze bin ich es letztendlich der verreckt. Meist als Einziger...
Ähnliche Rollen gibt es auch im Raid, wie z.B. die "Entzauberer-Schlampe" etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Thaldor


----------



## Kellendir (15. Juni 2009)

Den Kacknoob der Woche habe ich mir damals als Retri-Pala in Kara verdient. 
Wir kämpften gegen den Prinzen, als ich vom Fluch des Prinzen getroffen wurde, dass mein Leben auf 1 sinkt.
Also habe ich schnell die Beine in die Hand genommen, um so schnell wie möglich vom Prinzen weg zu kommen. Nur habe ich vergessen, den Autoschlag auszuschalten, also meinte mein Pala, dem netten Prinzen bei angeschaltetem Siegel des Blutes noch einen Schlag zu verpassen und schon lag der Pala tot am Boden...
Das ist mir noch gefühlte 1000 Mal passiert, bis ich endlich kapiert habe, wieso ich immer gestorben bin. Auf die Idee ins Kampflog zu gucken, bin ich irgendwie nie gekommen.


----------



## Dabow (15. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich wurde mal "Kacknoob der Woche", eher ein runing gag weil ich versucht habe der kara equipten gilde hdz1 hc zu erklaeren ^^ und hab nicht mitbekommen das ich mich laecherlich machte



lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So ähnlich wars bei mir auch ... nur dass es bei mir HDZ4 war und die Leute zu 80 % den Content clear hatten ... tja, dass haben se davon wenn sie im Noggenfogger und Deviat rumrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharinn (15. Juni 2009)

Zangoran schrieb:


> Mein Ausrutscher in UBRS zu Classic Zeiten.
> 
> Alle stehen im Raum und das Event vor Rend Blackhand wird gestartet.
> 
> ...



Versteh ich jetzt nicht so recht. Was hat der Tank nen Zuschauer anzuvisieren ... dem gebührt, wenn überhaupt jemandem.  der Titel Kacknoob des Lebens! Ich würde mich da mit Schuldzuweisungen sehr zurückhalten, das schlimmstenfalls unter "dumm gelaufen" verbuchen.


----------



## Déromius (15. Juni 2009)

also bei mir wars so: 

ich und ein bekannter sitzen mit unseren twinks in westfall und meinen ma mondbruch (oda so) unsicher machen zu müssen, treffen wir einen 67er jägi (bc zeiten) und wir fragen ihn ob er uns mit zieht Dm da er sowieso einen level 11er (!!) im schleptau hatte, dann meinte er ja aber nur wenn ihr ihn alles DROPPEN lasst, ist sein erster char dachten wir uns  : lass ihn doch alles nehmen wir wollen eh nur den hammer von Pein, also sind wir rein und LOOTEN dann den ein oder anderen mob lassen aber alles drinn wollten nur das sie gelootet sind wegen grüne items, dann sehen wir erst ma wie der Jäger im /p rumnervt wir sollen ihn alles DROPPEN lassen (also den 11er) dann meinen wir das es LOOTEN heißt, er meinte nein es heißt DROPPEN wenn man gegestände rausnimmt, und dann hat er uns erstsma ignoriert und gekickt, dann ham wir beide auf unsere 70er umgelogt und ihn gefragt wieso er uns gekickt hat und er meinte weil wir totale kacknoobs wären und es eh niemals auf sein nivo (oda so) schaffen würden. naja wir ham dann ganz gechillt (vorsicht schleichwerbung) die Jamie Oliver Kochshow geguckt bis wir Hunger hatten =)


----------



## Tharinn (15. Juni 2009)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> Nette Geschichte haste da erfunden.....



Was ist das für eine dämliche Unsitte, Leuten ohne irgendeinen Anhaltspunkt zu unterstellen, dass sie Geschichten erfunden hätten? Lass das einfach, es nervt!


----------



## Tharinn (15. Juni 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> [ ... ]
> 
> Oh, fast vergessen. Meine Bewerbung als Kacknoob der Woche:
> Kel'Thuzad: Der Raidleader erklärt nochmals die Taktik für alle Neuzugänge. Ich geh eine rauchen, da ich den Fight kenne/kannte.
> ...



Hmm ... und du bist dir sicher, dass du dafür verantwortlich warst? Hast du dein Pet aus Versehen auf aggressiv gestellt, okay, dann darfst dir den Titel von mir aus umhängen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... aber, ich hab mein Pet immer auf defensiv stehen an der Stelle, habe noch nie erlebt, dass ich damit nen kompletten Cluster gepullt hätte ...


----------



## Renkin (15. Juni 2009)

nem kumpel von mir beim nax 25er immortal run passiert. Alle voll T8 eqipped er selber auch.
Alles gut geklappt. Dann bei kel nur noch 3 % Raidleiter steht in der voidzone...
Achievment futsch^^


----------



## Albertado (15. Juni 2009)

Locaros schrieb:


> /Vote4 Titel: Geistiger Dünnsch***verbreiter der Woche.
> Das hier wäre ein Top-Kandidat.
> 
> 
> ...



weitverbreiteter Irrtum. Der Boss kommt NICHT, wenn mna die adds pullt.


----------



## Kersyl (15. Juni 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Wenn mich ein 75 DK (Deathknight) fragt ob ich tanken kann, nur weil ich als Schami ein Schild trage, dann frage ich mich, wie dieser Junge 55 Level mit einem Char und 20 Level mit seinem DK hinter sich gebracht hat.


die ersten 55 lvl sind entweder
1. durch ebay
2. durch papis acc
3. luck/freunde/anderes
durchlebt...aber mir ist aufgefallen das seit wotlk immer mehr solche DK´s rumlaufen...
habe selber nen dk als twink aber...gehe uldu mit meinem main(10er hauptsächlich)

das manche sachen "mal" passieren ist ja ok wie das:
hab einmal in burg am ende ausversehen frostige pfade angemacht wo man runterspringt...der schurke ist gestorben, ich habs im sprung ausgemacht...

Und der schurke war ein kollege!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

tut  mir immernoch leid, ^^

naja aber wenn SOWAS passiert versteh ich die welt nichmehr!

DK(kumpel) stufe 61 wollt halt mal einen dk ausprobieren, sein shamy wär ja inzwischen lahm, weil er alle mit dem owned(stufe 55...^^)
naja ansich ist er kein gimp aber das war echt krass

wir gehen bk, da hatten wir fix eine gruppe und gingnen auch los.
ich mit Meinem shamy twink geh als dd mit.
heiler tat seinen job supi, tank genauso.
nur nun kam es: 
er hat immer 
1. nicht assistet
2. ist immer verreckt weil er IMMER nachdem eine gruppe down war gepullt hatte mit death grip
3. hat den heiler geflamed wieso ihn keiner heilt...

hab ihn immer angewhispert dass er assisten soll(ihm das natürlich erklärt was das is^-^) und den tank pullen lassen soll...

dann hat er Genauso geschrieben hatte davon nen screeni..:
Ich:"Lass doch mal den Tank pullen ^^ dann stirbst auch nich
Er:" Boah ea nerv nihc ich weiss wie ihc den dk zu zoggn hab
Ich:"Hmm...der tank "nervt" dich, <name> "nervt" dich und der heiler "nervt" disch..^^
Er:" boah ey legg mich dohc!
Ich:" bleib ruhig..."
Der Spieler Ignoriert euch
er hat zwar nicht geleavet und so weiter gemacht, hatte aber inzwischen die ganze gruppe ignored...er hatte lead^^
alle haben ihn im grp channel geflamed...
dann nach dem 2. boss war er sooft tot das wohl sein ganzes eq schrott war...dann hat er sich beim Geistheiler gerezzt
Er:" bin kurz reppen komme in 10mins wieder..."
dann hat er geleavt

Nun, wir haben das zwar geklärt aber für den tag war er der "Kacknoob des Blutkessels"...gibts dafür immerhin ein achievement?

also...das war wirklich...witzig^^

so long

Kersyl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winddancer (15. Juni 2009)

Mein Letzter kacknoob der woche:

Mit DK als MT 1 Obsi.Erste 4er Gruppe,Tod und verfall und ran Böe und...Tot.
MT 2 schafft zu übernehmen bevor die heiler Platt.
Wir beginnen nach Rezz mit der Fehler suche....
Nach durchwühlen der Kampflogs und ?? im Chat ertönte im TS mein Schrei"Ich Vollidiot...hab in DD Klamotten getankt"
Hatte mir kurz vorher das Turnierschwert geholt und gleichmal an der schattenschmiede mit Runen experimentiert....541 war mir dann doch bisschen wenig Def also  Kreuzfahrer drauf und bisserl Daylies gekloppt,dann obsi
und mit Outfitter(ich war in Frostpräsenz)Equip gewechselt weil ja das Turnierschwert angelegt....bin dann mit 440 def in die mobs rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Erster "verdienter":
Gutes altes MC pre BC mit Hunter vor Garr....(hunter hatten Pets nur auf anforderung herauszuholen...Gründe dürften nachvollziehbar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )Pets raus und ab ging mein Kätzchen wie vom wilden Affen gebissen.War vorher Altherac
und pet auf aggro(da sind sie ja die Gründe).....achja,war die zigarretten/WC Nachbuff und auftankpause ^^


Und den "Kacknoob des Buffedforums " haben wir ja auch schon gefunden

MfG  Wind(47)


----------



## J_0_T (15. Juni 2009)

Ich kann mich da auch an etwas erinnern...

War noch vor meiner 1 Jahres pause und war so in der aktiven BC zeit.

Ich un mein Bruder (Tank und Priest) waren BW mit ner rnd grp.

Unser führer war ein Drenai Krieger. Er so der ober checker der die ini kennt und so stellt mich zum tanken ab... ich erwähne hier ma das ich MS geskillt war und er def... hat auch schild und so bei... ich nicht da ich ein wenig mit equip experimentiert hatte. der anfang lief gut bis ich merkte das er immer einen gegner antankte und die restlichen ignorte... toll zeigte ich halb das man auch mehrere binden konnte... ich will noch ma erwähnen er war def mit passenden equip.

Zwischendrin flmt der mich natürlich das ich die binden soll wo abhauen, er tankt immer nur einen mob... ich zwischendrin bis zu 5 weil der spezi mehrere pullt und dann die nich halten kann. Okay zwischen drin krepiert der priest immer wieder... Klar bin auch nur ein zwerg un kann ab nen punkt nicht mehr den überblick halten wenn ich dafür sorgen muss das alle mitlaufenden überleben sollen. 

Er flamet immer weiter das ich als tank nix tauge... ignort aber das ich kein tank equip bei habe, was ich ihn vorher schon gesagt habe und das ich ms geskillt bin.

Endeffekt war ich als lowster in dem ganzen tankte alles er nur einen und dann ranzt der mich an als ne blaue waffe gedroppt war die er wollte aber ein low roll hatte.....


Okay als MS muss man auch tanken können... klar... ich in def er nur in normal haltung... ich alle tauntskills durch er nur schießen und hauen... dann noch das maotzen ich würde nicht tanke wobei er sich nciht ma die mühe macht... un dan nzum abschluss mir mit GM's drohen weil ich ein besseres würfel ergebniss hatte...

Der hätte den Preis auch verdient.


----------



## Muz (15. Juni 2009)

Wenn ein Magier meint bei Gothic in Naxx 25 zu bomben und dann down geht und im TS abgeht und meint das die Heiler kacknoobs sind und die tanks eben nicht tanken können , obwohl wir ihn mehrfach im Ts ermahnt haben nicht zu bomben . Darauf dann den main heal zu fordern und ab nu den MT zu spieln ist für mich der absolute Kack noob der woche .  Blackmoore Blutelfmagier Magierboy alias Homoboy das Handelschannel opfer über den sich jeder aufregt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mfg Neromer


----------



## Camô (15. Juni 2009)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> Nette Geschichte haste da erfunden.....


GZ zum Fullquote und willste jetzt alle Geschichten infrage stellen die dir ungewöhnlich vorkommen?


----------



## hexenshadow (15. Juni 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> GZ zum Fullquote und willste jetzt alle Geschichten infrage stellen die dir ungewöhnlich vorkommen?



Von jemanden der sich''Müllermilch'' nennt kann man nichts besseres erwarten...

Ps: Ich weiß, ich habe auch nicht grade den genialste Name. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ql1m@X (15. Juni 2009)

kenn ich nur zu gut ^^ 
als ich zu bc zeiten anfing und noch nicht den unterschied zwischen gier und bedarf wusste und das ich mir nicht im klaren war das es einen tank gibt , der tankt und nicht mein hexer ^^


----------



## Irreversibel-Lou (15. Juni 2009)

Seebiker schrieb:


> Auch reagiere ich mit meinen 63 Jahren nicht mehr so schnell



OMG ... Das is echt mal nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nen *hust* reifer Mann der WoW spielt. Soll kein Flame oder dergleichen sind, find ich einfach nur cool.


----------



## J_0_T (15. Juni 2009)

Irreversibel-Lou schrieb:


> OMG ... Das is echt mal nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Würd ich auch cool finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immerhin kann man in dem alter mit spielen sich auch die zeit vertreiben... ich mein ma so... verdient hat er es sich.. net so wie andere jungspunte hier ^^


----------



## tomsch (15. Juni 2009)

unser Kacknoob der Woche is nich direkt n Kacknoob sondern mehr n A****loch der Woche

wir warn grad in Ulduar 25er und stehn vor Vezax (es war der fünfte oder sechste Try, nach ner 20 minütigen Pause, davor immer so bei 10-15% gewiped) plötzlich sagt einer der Hexer dass er 4 Schleierstaub von der Gildenbank braucht um sich nen Enchant auf irgendwas zu machen. Leader befördert ihn also (er war noch neu inner Gilde und hatte deshalb noch keine Befugnisse für die GBank), der Hexer portet sich nach Dala, Leader hinterher weil er auch was brauchte, plötzlich sieht er im Banklog dass der Hexer 28 Fläschchen des Frostwyrms, 20 des Steinbluts, 20 der endlosen Wut, 58 Lichblüte und 40 Frostlotus aus der Bank genommen hatte. Leader fordert ihn also freundlich übers TS auf die Sachen zurückzulegen, merkt dass der Hexer nich im TS is und schreibts also in den Gildenchat. Hexer kommt ne Minute später ins TS und sagt dass er sich nichmehr einloggen kann weil sein PW falsch sei. Da war also tatsächlich einer so dreißt und hat während nem Raid den Acc von unserm Hexer gehackt. Tja des war gegen 22:00 Uhr heute und danach mussten wir den Raid abbrechen weil kein Ersatz aufzutreiben war.

Fazit: enormer Verlust in der Gildenbank (allein die Flasks sind bei uns aufm Server 25g/Stück wert) und ein gehackter Account sowie 3 Stunden Raid für NICHTS


----------



## J_0_T (15. Juni 2009)

Woah... das fällt unter die Kategorie Höhere Gewalt in kombination mit anwesenheit... Aber Mega dreist irgendwie.

Aber normalerweise sollte ma es einstellen das man nur 1-mal pro tag was entnehmen kann... un bei bestimmten sachen sogar nur ranghohe mitglieder die dann genau das rausnehmen was auch wirklich gebraucht iwrd... is zwar mega aufwand aber verhindert genau solche situationen


----------



## tomsch (15. Juni 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Aber normalerweise sollte ma es einstellen das man nur 1-mal pro tag was entnehmen kann... un bei bestimmten sachen sogar nur ranghohe mitglieder die dann genau das rausnehmen was auch wirklich gebraucht iwrd... is zwar mega aufwand aber verhindert genau solche situationen



genau das hat unser Leader jetz auch gemacht...naja wenn wir Glück ham kriegen wir die Sachen per GM zurück und der Hexer per Support seinen Acc wieder


----------



## Mobmap (15. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe mir bis heute nur den titel Mehrtürer mit meinem Schurken zulegen können^^
Das war noch zu bc-Zeiten in Kara. Ich habe es damalas irgendwie geschafft bei fast jeder Mobgruppe zu sterben selbst wenn ich nur mit rechtsklick auf die mobs gehauen hab. Das war vielleicht ein gelächter im Ts naja mein Goldbeutel hats mir bis heute nicht verziehen.
mfg Mobmal

(Mehrtürer=Märtyrer)


----------



## Zero-X (15. Juni 2009)

Meine Kacknoobs der Woche sind

zu BC zeiten hörte man ja das Druiden als Tanks Krit immund seien automatisch, ob es stimmt ist mir egal weil es mich net betifft, der Tank Krieger denn wir hatten wuste auch net genaueres darüber. Wir gehen HC Altes Königreich und wipen dann von Boss zu Boss dann bei denn letzten 2 nach dem Vampir dingen kam der Heiler auf die idee mal Arsenal zu schauen und denn Krieger zu untersuchen. DEF wert lag kanpp über 100+ die vom lvl her. Der hatte die ganze zeit nur Krittische treffer gefressen. Auf die Frage wieso das so niedrig ist meinte er
"Ich bin Tank geskillt da habe ich automatisch Krit immunität"
Ich weis garnichts über Tanks aber die anderen in der gruppe haben sich darüber aufgeregt.

Und ich auch nochmal selber. Bin währen Naxx 25 raid in ruhe mitgelaufen alles wie gewohnt und dann bei Taddel mit dem +/- habe ich anstadt schmückstück zu schalten blinzeln gedrückt und bin zu nahe an andere hälfte ran habe das aber net so richtig realisiert. 1 mal ist ja net schlimm nur beim 2 mal ist genau das selbe passiert. Raid wahr sichtlich angepisst.


----------



## Mobmap (15. Juni 2009)

"kann den Jäger vor mir wer nerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"   -  kk Kampf geht los  irgendwann so 40% wird der jäger übernommen ,
ich fear in mach weiter Dmg , hör auf einmal im TS wer macht da dmg auf mich ; 
hab in Umgehaut  ,dachte bin schon wieder auf Kel 
[/quote]
Jaja das war doch pure absicht!!


----------



## Uldanem (16. Juni 2009)

Zero-X schrieb:


> Meine Kacknoobs der Woche sind
> 
> zu BC zeiten hörte man ja das Druiden als Tanks Krit immund seien automatisch, ob es stimmt ist mir egal weil es mich net betifft, der Tank Krieger denn wir hatten wuste auch net genaueres darüber. Wir gehen HC Altes Königreich und wipen dann von Boss zu Boss dann bei denn letzten 2 nach dem Vampir dingen kam der Heiler auf die idee mal Arsenal zu schauen und denn Krieger zu untersuchen. DEF wert lag kanpp über 100. Der hatte die ganze zeit nur Krittische treffer gefressen. Auf die Frage wieso das so niedrig ist meinte er
> "Ich bin Tank geskillt da habe ich automatisch Krit immunität"
> ...




ziemlich viele fehler 
1 Old Kingdom gab es erst zu WotLK, zu BC war es auch nicht sofort das Bär = crittimmun 
2 ein Tank mit knapp 100 deffwertung? kauf ich dir nicht ab mein DK hatte schon alleine dadruch das er von 10 mobs geschlagen wurde mehr als 100 deff wertung bekommen( naja DK startet auch mit 220-255^^ so um den dreh xD)

Ich weis nur von mir selber was, war Tank bei 10ner Raid als DK 3,4 K Life  gute gruppe arach ohne probs durch 
nun waren wir bei dem Boss ende Seuchenvierteil glaube ich wo man die kommischen sporen bekommen mus ich soltle Dmg machen als dmg equip an und ran Tank(warri) geht ran und bekommt critts drauf ist tot.Raidleiter brüllt noch Offtank dran und ich wuste mir nicht zu helfen da dmg gear= keine abhärtung, deffwertung etc.
Nun wie konnte das passieren ? fragen sich alle wir schauen tank an und er sagt dann weis er auch nicht (bisher war ich MT hab alle Bosse getankt)
Raidleader schaut in Arsenal und fragt dann erstmal
Raidlead" Du hast nur 520 deff oder?"
Warri" Jap reicht doch bis jetzt kjonnte ich immer gut tanken
Ich wipser" du solltest schon 540 haben 
Warri" Ne nicht nötig habe ja viel rüssi und so
Dannach durfte ich wieder tanken und der warri offtanken habe mich noch gut unterhalten mit ihn ^^ 
mir ist dann auch noch ein fehler unterlaufen war bei saphiron MT und hatte wegen Boss davor noch bloddaura an aber deff gear und sollte tanken und habe nie die aggro bekommen und mich total gewundert warum mir 3K Life fehlen , dann viel esm ir auf war total peinlich^^'

da war ich undder andere Tank Kacknoob der Woche...leider schon so lange her glaube fast 3 Monate , spiele keine WoW mehr ^^


----------



## Angelsilver (16. Juni 2009)

Mobmap schrieb:


> "kann den Jäger vor mir wer nerfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  niemals^^


----------



## Zomgolololadin (16. Juni 2009)

Tharinn schrieb:


> Versteh ich jetzt nicht so recht. Was hat der Tank nen Zuschauer anzuvisieren ... dem gebührt, wenn überhaupt jemandem.  der Titel Kacknoob des Lebens! Ich würde mich da mit Schuldzuweisungen sehr zurückhalten, das schlimmstenfalls unter "dumm gelaufen" verbuchen.



Nene dem Tank kannst da kein Bein für Ausreissen. Damals war Ubrs ne 15er Instanz. In der besagten Arena waren die Zuschauer aggro eingestellte mobs und so war es keine Seltenheit durchs "tab"'en einen von denen anzuvisieren. Besonders ein Tank der in diesem Event Multitarget-tanking machen muss, bei Wellen von 3-5 mobs die alle gefühlt 20sek kamen. Wenn dps etwas low war kamen dann schon einige zusammen.

Arena war daher auch immer die kritische Phase der Instanz, jeder musste für sich auf die targets achten und man musste den damals noch weit häufiger anzutreffenden Jägern immer und immer wieder sagen, Chiller schick dein Pet weg, sonst wipe aso und bei nem Wipe im Arenaevent konntest für gewöhnlich die Instanz resetten, da dies auch mit am lukrativsten gewesen ist.

Wer da den falschen Mob angriff war selbst schuld ist aber recht häufig zu patzern gekommen. Besonders bei "Neulingen"

Kacknoob der Woche hmm was neues kommt von mir nicht, ich konnt mich aber auch ein - zwei mal wiederfinden in den Kommentaren durch so ne kleinen Missgeschicke beim farmen und falsches Mount etc pp. aber das passiert denk ma jedem ab und an ,wenn er/sie lang genug spielt ist auch situationsabhängig, bin ich nüchtern oder ebend nicht? ^^


----------



## Pcasso (16. Juni 2009)

Petunia schrieb:


> Gerade bei uns in Ulduar passiert.
> 
> Wir sind beim Drachen und der neue Pala-Tank soll sich die Adds aus dem mittleren Bohrturm schnappen und markieren damits etwas übersichtlicher wird für die eingeteilten DDler. Meint er so:
> "Was, jetzt soll ich IM Kampf auch noch Zeichen setzen?"
> ...




addon "quickmark" ftw , geb das mal eurem tank weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sotham (16. Juni 2009)

Magic Marker tuts auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zero-X (16. Juni 2009)

Ich bin der Kacknoob des Tages!
Bin gerade in Sholzar am QUesten und mache die Quest Des Großen Jäger wettstreites und Eine Opfergabe für Soo-rahm gleichzeitig. Dachte ich zumindest. Ich töte schlange um schlange immer mal wieder tauscht der Zwerg auf, kein Giftzahn droppt! Hab Jäger quest fertig und töte weiter schlangen denke mir auch nichts. Nach 1 1/2 stunden dümmlichen schlangekloppen will ich mir Quest ma druchlesen ist da vill was geändert worden. Questlog ist die quest net drin! Habe also gefühlte 100 schlangen gekillt ohne sinn und verstand.
Mein Dümmester(absicht) moment ever!


----------



## Sotham (16. Juni 2009)

Hrhr...das erinnert mich daran, als ich mal Questgegenstände farmen wollte, während ich schon in ner Raidgruppe war. Hab ewig lang nicht gecheckt was Sache ist. Habe auch meiner Gruppe immer gesagt, dass ich gleich soweit bin, würde nur noch dieses eine Quest schnell fertig machen. 

Irgendwann hab ich es dann auch mal kapiert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (16. Juni 2009)

Erinnere mich da an was.... war noch zu zeiten meines Kriegers.

Hatte die damalige Crit immune Cap erreicht und war nebenbei questen... Gilde so hey K***** bock als tank mit zugehen? Ich joah kein Prob.
Haben dann noch ma die werte des anderen tanks verglichen und musste feststellen das mir ganze 10 pts fehlten... mir war aber noch net klar warum... bin durch mein ganzes equip und so hab voll die panik geschoben. Die ham mich dann sekundär tank gemacht weil ich ja net mehr das cab hatte.... kurz nach der dritten gruppe in der ini viel mir etwas im inventory auf... hatte im tank equip andere handschuhe gehbt die mir die fehlenden punkte gaben... okay... alle lachten im TS und ich blieb dennoch sekundär tank... 

Hatt ich depp vergessen mein komplettes tank equip anzulegen -_-


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte nach dem Ende der Tausendwinter-Schlacht noch kurz zwei Runden im Sholazarbecken drehen und meine Kasse mit Erzen aufbessern.
Als Ingi hatte ich im Inventar noch nen Zweitumhang mit dehnbarem Innenfutter, also Fallschirmfunktion. Anlegen, von den Klippen Richtung Becken springen, auf halbem Wege Fallschirm klicken - die Theorie.

Die Praxis: nach dem Anlegen tickte erstmal seelenruhig die "1 Min. Abklingzeit" runter -.- Solange dauerte der Fall leider nicht, ich schlug hart auf und das mitten im Hang.
Als meine Wiederbelebungsversuche aufgrund der "idyllischen Hanglage" beim Geistheiler endeten, war schnell klar, mit "Kasse aufbessern" wirds an diesem Abend nichts mehr.

Zwar habe ich von niemanden den Titel "Kacknoob der Woche" bekommen, aber mir ging durch den Kopf:
"BAAHH, log um auf Barbies Ponyhof!"


----------



## Manaori (16. Juni 2009)

Hm... ich bin zwar nicht über Fehler erhaben, hab die meisten jedoch inzwischen verdrängt *hust* Aber einer ist mir dann doch in Erinnerung geblieben. Als kleine Priesterin, so auf level 58, habe ich mich mal aus Spaß an der Freude (war bereits zu BC Zeiten) einem Zul Gurub Raid angeschlossen. 
Ich wartete also mit den anderen, dass wir noch voll wurden, und questete vor mich hin, und questete.. und wudnerte mich "Scheiße, was läuft denn hier falsch?" Voller Verzweiflung versuchte ich noch ein bisschen rum, schrieb schließlich einen GM an. Der dann so freundlcih war, mir alles zu erklären. ._. 
Peinlich war, als mir der Fehler beinahe ein zweites Mal unterlaufen wäre. *hust* Aber da Ticket hab ich dann rechtzeitig gelöscht. Der Raid hat sich übrigens beide Male köstlichst amüsiert.. 

Als Kacknoob der Woche würde ich allerdings den Druiden bezeichnen, der in einem Naxx hero random raid einem Priesterheiler eine Robe weggewürfelt hat. Und ja, ich bin Verfechter der "Stoffträger vor Allesträger!" - Idee. >.< 

Naja, muss denn mal in meinen Erinnerungen kramen, da findet sich sicher noch mehr. 
Oh, ahja, und Brandolf + (fast) alle Mitscrheiber: Toller Thread!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juni 2009)

Kersyl schrieb:


> (kumpel) stufe 61 wollt halt mal einen dk ausprobieren...
> naja ansich ist er kein gimp aber das war echt krass
> 
> er hat immer
> ...


Kenn ich.
Wollte mit meinem 80er Tank-Warri Runenstoff und bissel Zeug zum Entzaubern im Bollwerk farmen. Noch einen 60er DK (Blut) aus der Gilde dazugeladen, weil der zwei Qs dort hatte. Ich hab uns durch nen paar Mobgruppen geprügelt, dann kam die Frage vom DK mit der hüschen Brustplatte (+Int + Zaubermacht +Manareg): "Soll ich die nächsten pullen?"

Öhm, ja, warum eigentlich nicht. Ein DK mit 5,2k Leben pullt fünf Elite-Mobs ~ Lvl 60. Mein Wutbalken leer und ich mache einen auf Heiler mit Froststoffverband. So sind wir auf der sicheren Seite /Ironie off
Ich bin selber Gelegenheitsspieler und erwarte auch von Gelegenheitsspieler kein allumfassendens Klassenverständnis. Aber ein Hauch Ahnung von der Spielmechanik wäre fürs Gruppenspiel schon von Vorteil. 


Ach ja, hab als Frischling mal nen Hexer aus dem Gruppensuche-Pool gefragt, ob er als Heiler mitkommt -.- Sehr peinlich. Und ich war ausgerechnet auf nen arroganten Twink gestoßen. "lol noob! wie lange spielst du wow schon he? hexer heilen nicht rotlf kiddy"

Soviel zum "Hauch Ahnung von der Spielmechanik"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoHanni (16. Juni 2009)

ich hab hier auch ein Beispiel, wobei ich mir da nicht so sicher bin^^

die dauernde Frage im Handelschannel:" lol, ey, kann mir einer meine waffe leuchtend machen, plx???...kennt ja jeder, oder?

ich hatte mir aus neugier vor einiger zeit, die rüstung von den charakteren angeschaut, ich weiß nicht mehr wann, aber es wurden ja neue lowlevler gegenstände ins spiel eingeführt, mit bc, wotlk verzauberungen( des banditen, des herbeirufers etc).

Also schaute ich mich so in der gegen um(noch zu sagen ist, dass ich mir nen pvp schurken erstellt habe, um alle pvp erfolge zubekommen und auf meine realmpool gibts alle paar gezeiten ein bg) traf ich auf einen Krieger, dieser hatte sich extrem viel Wille verzaubert, dieser Diaolog entstant dabei^^:

Ich: "Hiho, nur mal aus reiner Neugier, wieso hast du soviel Wille verzaubert?"
Krieger:" Ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wo ein WILLE ist, ist auch ein Weg"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach dem Satz bin cih am boden gelegen...und hab das bg verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja und ein fehler meinerseits, habe damals als schurke in bk beim zweiten boss(der raum war noch fast voll an mobs) den Hebel gefunden^^
naja er war betätigt, bevor ich auch nur "Achtung" schreiben konnte^.^ Vanish ist ne tolle erfindung, meine gruppe fands net so dolle >.>


----------



## dergrossegonzo (16. Juni 2009)

Petunia schrieb:


> Gerade bei uns in Ulduar passiert.
> 
> Wir sind beim Drachen und der neue Pala-Tank soll sich die Adds aus dem mittleren Bohrturm schnappen und markieren damits etwas übersichtlicher wird für die eingeteilten DDler. Meint er so:
> "Was, jetzt soll ich IM Kampf auch noch Zeichen setzen?"
> ...



Die Adds markieren ? Schon mal was von Ziel des Zieles angreifen gehört ? 

Also selbst fix markieren ist ein echter Spagat. Immerhin kommen mehrere in unterschiedlichen Abständen, bleiben an den NPCs 
hängen von oben kommt das geflimmere gefallen, der Heiler im TS jammert "nicht aus der Recihweite rennen" die Wirbler müssen
von den anderen weggezogen werden falls die Schurken noch was mitkämpfen sollen usw.

Und es ihm freundlich erklären wäre auch nicht verkehrt, aber aus genau dem Grund liest man ständig:
*"Nur noch ein Tank für xxx dann go"*

Wir haben auch so einen "Helden" im Raid. Ich soll immer 5 Sachen gleichzeitig machen und er schafft es dann noch nicht mal
zu bemerken das er in den Blitzen steht. Oder das weglaufen vor dem Strahl von Kologarn ist ihm schon zuviel.

Also für mich : ein schlechtes Beispiel - Sorry


----------



## Beloxy (16. Juni 2009)

Selbstanzeige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wollte mit meinem Krieger unbedingt 2H Schwert Schicksal haben, also rein ins AH und gesucht .. war mit 300 Gold damals aber unbezahlbar.
Tage später Post in Handel "Verkaufe Schicksal für  80 Gold" .. also meine gesamten Ersparnisse .. angeflüstert und per Nachnahme gekauft.
1 Stunde später zur Post .. ist ja nett hat das Teil noch verpackt ... man wie blöd kann man sein ich nehms auch noch an .. ein wunderschöner
Zunderstein .... mein Sohn lacht heute noch darüber.


Titel war mir sicher


----------



## J_0_T (16. Juni 2009)

War ma mit meinem Rouge TDM (ja ich hatte damals nen tank und nen rouge)

So vorm ersten boss ma den unteren bereich räumen wollen und natürlich dabei cc verwenden. War meine aufgabe kopfnuss zu verpassen als dann ma reingesneakt und nach 2 min wipe... Was war passiert...

Analyse:

Ich als Schurke hatte vergessen mich zu tarnen... also bin ich für den gegner sichtbar rein und habe mich schon gewundert wo ich Kopfnuss hatte... auf die anfrage an die anderen ob ich mich ggf getarnt hatte kam ein klares NEIN. War ein sehr peinlicher momend da... aber egal.. danach habe ich dann 2 ma gecheckt ob ich im stealth war oder net :/


----------



## Dark Guardian (17. Juni 2009)

Auch wenn der Thread von gestern ist, passt mein Erlebniss von heute hier bestens rein... x)

War mit meinem Druiden in Violette Festung hero, und bis zum zweitem Boss, Erekem, lief alles richtig klasse.

Bloß auf einmal dreht das Vieh derbe durch und ich fress Schaden ohne Ende (passiert halt wenn beide Wachen sterben bevor man Erekem killt x)). Also, Selfheal angeschmissen und gucken was geht.

Das war zumindest für unsere Heilerin nicht zu heilen. Wipe... naja kommt vor, ich geh Pizza holen.

Komme wieder, da pampt die Heilerin los sie hätte noch nie einen Tank gesehen der bei dem Boss so viel Schaden frisst und hat kein Bock mehr und haut ab.

Da hab ich sie angeschrieben was das soll - ich bekam als Antwort ich solle mir mal mein Gear angucken. Antworten war nicht mehr möglich da ich von dem Moment an ignoriert wurde.

Neuen Heiler gesucht der Lust hat ne Hero ab dem zweitem Boss zu machen - gefunden - Ini durchgezogen und sogar den Stab des Betrugs bekommen. =)

Mich regen solche Leute auf die keine Ahnung haben, dann die Fresse aufreißen, und sich dann berechtigter Kritik nicht stellen wollen und sich hinter der Ignore List verstecken.


----------



## J_0_T (18. Juni 2009)

Kenn ich ^^ Besonders geil sind die wo dann afk gehen mit den worten sie kommen glei wieder und dann wars das.

Is mir ma mit nem hunter in Kara passiert (war noch zu meinem rouge zeiten) wir wipen schöne bei moroes (war noch anfangszeiten Kara o man net so das gear hatte) der Kerl ignorte anfangs die order wo man ihn gab einen der mobs in die eisfalle zu ziehen... er machte lieber dmg und befreit nebenbei die in cc gehaltenen mobs...

irgendwann ham wirs dann gepackt... er ging leer aus als strafe weil er ja so super seinen job gemacht hat... am ende sagte er er muss ma afk und ist dann net mehr wieder gekommen... das ende war... wir sind weiter er verreckt aber hey... aus trotz afk gehen und so is ja auch ma ne handlung die den titel verdient.


----------



## _Raziel_ (18. Juni 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> [...]
> (war noch zu meinem rouge zeiten)
> [...]


Sry, das kurze Offtopic: Rogue nicht Rouge (das schmiert man sich ins Gesicht)
Schurke ginge btw. auch. Ist fast gleich lang und hat meines Wissens nach auch nur eine Bedeutung, obwohl wenn man anstatt Sch ein G schreibt, kommt n'Gemüse dabei raus, dass auch eine Eigenschaft eines Unfähigen bezeichnet...


----------



## Esda (18. Juni 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Sry, das kurze Offtopic: Rogue nicht Rouge (das schmiert man sich ins Gesicht)
> Schurke ginge btw. auch. Ist fast gleich lang und hat meines Wissens nach auch nur eine Bedeutung,* obwohl wenn man anstatt Sch ein G schreibt, kommt n'Gemüse dabei raus*, dass auch eine Eigenschaft eines Unfähigen bezeichnet...



Selten so gelacht, der war nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (18. Juni 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Sry, das kurze Offtopic: Rogue nicht Rouge (das schmiert man sich ins Gesicht)
> Schurke ginge btw. auch. Ist fast gleich lang und hat meines Wissens nach auch nur eine Bedeutung, obwohl wenn man anstatt Sch ein G schreibt, kommt n'Gemüse dabei raus, dass auch eine Eigenschaft eines Unfähigen bezeichnet...




Made my day. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carambula (18. Juni 2009)

hallo erstmal

mir damals zu bc zeiten passiert.... erste ini (also logischer weise bw), nach dem ersten boss, bevor man auf die platform zwischen boss 2 u 3 kommt, die dicke castergruppe (sollte ja für jeden ein begriff sein ^^). ich damal mit dem horde hunter mit dabei, wollte das target anvisieren, welches der tank markiert hat. jedoch war ich zu dem zeitpunkt anscheinen brainafk, da ich anstatt links, mit der rechten taste geklickt habe... was zur folge hatte, dass ein eleganter autoshot an der inigruppe vorbeisegelte, ich instant tot gecastet wurde und mir die andeen nach kurzer zeit folgten


----------



## J_0_T (18. Juni 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Sry, das kurze Offtopic: Rogue nicht Rouge (das schmiert man sich ins Gesicht)
> Schurke ginge btw. auch. Ist fast gleich lang und hat meines Wissens nach auch nur eine Bedeutung, obwohl wenn man anstatt Sch ein G schreibt, kommt n'Gemüse dabei raus, dass auch eine Eigenschaft eines Unfähigen bezeichnet...



danke für die richtigstellung ^^ Werde das nächste ma dran denken... 


Generell könnte ich mit meinem Schurken auch den Preis: "Pechvogel" verdienen.

War einer der einzigsten der in den BG's durch die eigene hand starb als durch den Gegner...


Aber b2t:

Erinnere mich an einen Kara raid auf Ally seite... Wir waren beim schrecken der nacht und noch bevor wir das ganze gestartet hatten, waren in der erklärungsphase stirbt unser Gnomen warlock. Nicht durch Aderlass versteht sich... nöö der ist von der mauer geflogen... was das rezzen ein wenig erschwerte... mussten wir ihm am anfang abholen gehen -_- somit verzögerte sich der ausflug locker um ne halbe stunde.


----------



## Silmarilli (18. Juni 2009)

Gildenkollege hat letztens bei Saphirion (ich glaub den Knochenhaufen vor Kel'Thusad schreibt man so) quasi den ganzen 25-Raid ausgelöscht mit einem Knopfdruck

wie das geht?

Macht mal wenn die Eiskugel runter kommt als Magier Eisblock

die Wirkung is ähm ... umwerfend *lacht*

lg Sily


----------



## Figetftw! (18. Juni 2009)

> Zum besseren Verständnis für die ganz Schlauen, es gibt Menschen die arbeiten gehen, Familie zu versorgen haben, die dafür Sorge tragen, dass wohl so mancher von Euch in der Lage ist überhaupt WoW spielen zu können und die "irgendwann" eben auch 80 werden, ohne so richtige "Vollprofis" zu sein. Nur so zum allgemeinen Verständnis, WoW ist nicht das reale Leben, es ist ein Spiel und nicht so besonders wichtig, es soll eigentlich nur Spaß machen.


Sie sagen zwar selbst das dies nicht als schelte gedacht ist allerdings haben sie besonders in diesen oben zitierten Part eine ziemlich beleidigende wortwahl getroffen. Es sollte ihnen klar sein das allen hier im Forum bewusst ist das es Menschen gibt die WoW spielen und es nur als ein kleines Hobby nebenbei sehen und nur 1-2 stündchen investieren. Allerdings gibt es ihnen nicht das Recht sich ,weil sie es offenbar so handhaben, sich als etwas "besseres" zu fühlen indem sie uns "Vollprofispielern" vorwerfen wir würden WoW aös das reale Leben einstufen. Das finde ich ungerechtfertig. Natürlich haben sie recht das es manche hier im Forum übertreiben und sich über die unwissenheit ihrer Mitspieler lustig machen und das finde auch ich nicht ok, allerdings ist es eher so, dass sich die meisten wohl grinsend darüber amüsieren, wie ja auch sie augenscheinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und daraufhin versuchen den Mitspielern zu helfen. Es ist in etwa so als wenn Sie und ich uns ein Fußballspiel anschauen würden und ich sie fragen würde :"Warum jagen die alle einen Ball hinterher? Wieso gibt man ihnen nicht 22 Bälle und alle können glücklich nach Hause gehen?" Worauf sie mir wahrscheinlich mit einen lächeln auf den Lippen erklären würden das dies nunmal der Sinn des Spiels ist.
Seien sie also nicht zu streng mit uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich spiele viel WoW und dennoch weiß ich das es weder das reale Leben, noch das wichtigste im Leben ist sondern nur ein Spiel das Spass macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG
Kringou


----------



## J_0_T (18. Juni 2009)

Schon alleine das ich ein richtiges leben habe (aus außer halb von wow^^) verdanke ich der tatsache das ich zukünftig viele Grp wipen werde ^^ 


Spielen is bei mir nur nebensache neben der job suche versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deloba (18. Juni 2009)

da fällt mir auch so eine komische geschichte ein ...

sowas dürfte einem ja eigentlich nicht passieren, wenn man - wie ich - eigentlich schon von anfang an mehr pvp spielt und 39er pvp twinks hat - darum ist das 5-fach peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja, nach einer pvp-pause von 2- monaten und längerer bg abwesenheit  ( coole ausrede oder? ^^ stimmt aber wirklich ) war ich mit meinem pala wieder mal im bg unterwegs und dachte mir, na schnappst du dir im ws mal die flag...
naja, ich hatte natürlich einen ganzen haufen hordler hinter mir, die versucht haben, mir diese wieder zu entreißen, ich konnte mich grade noch so über wasser halten...nur heilen / laufen als pala ist ja gar nicht mal so einfach ( kein holy shock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  wenn man 5 hordies hinten dran hat...und als es dann mal kritisch wurde...
ja, öhm, was macht man eigentlich sofort, wenn es kritisch wird, man pala ist und die flag carried ? 
rischtisch... gottesschild  -> kacknoob eines ganzen jahres :/    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach ja und dann dieses eine mal im ferienlager.... ach nö, gruul raid war das.. 
ich raide NIE.... und dann lass ich mich ein einziges mal dazu breitschlagen.. ich war natürlich super nervös, mein *erstes mal*, wurde sofort geportet, ich war vorher am angeln...hab mein gesamtes unnötiges zeug auf die bank gepackt um platz für die fische zu haben... 
dann kam der port... 
und eine gewisse hexenmeistern wundert sich noch, warum sie eigentlich so wenig leben hat...naja weitere 5 minuten später kam ich dann drauf, dass ich die angel angelegt hatte und in allem übereifer den stab auf die bank gepackt hab... gott, ich hab mich noch nie so geschämt ^^   sorgte natürlich für großes gelächter im raid, zum glück haben sie es mir nicht übel genommen...




Otori/ schrieb:


> BTT: ja kacknoob der woche sollten wir in unserer gilde auch mal einführen, wie zB ein tank der sich wundert das er mit kritischen treffern instant umgehaun wurde und im nachhinein gemerkt hat das ihm gewisse rüstungsteile gefehlt haben^^... was aber auch keinem aufgefallen ist xD



erinnerst du dich noch an den gruul-raid oto? ^^ ich hab immer noch den screen, haha  
/hug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudall (18. Juni 2009)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> Nette Geschichte haste da erfunden.....



glaub mir, die sache war zu blöd um sie zu erfinden. die heilerin die dabei war kann man auch gerne ansprechen und fragen. mit der stehe ich heute noch in kontakt seit der sache damals


----------



## Zangoran (18. Juni 2009)

Zomgolololadin schrieb:


> Nene dem Tank kannst da kein Bein für Ausreissen. Damals war Ubrs ne 15er Instanz. In der besagten Arena waren die Zuschauer aggro eingestellte mobs und so war es keine Seltenheit durchs "tab"'en einen von denen anzuvisieren. Besonders ein Tank der in diesem Event Multitarget-tanking machen muss, bei Wellen von 3-5 mobs die alle gefühlt 20sek kamen. Wenn dps etwas low war kamen dann schon einige zusammen.
> 
> Arena war daher auch immer die kritische Phase der Instanz, jeder musste für sich auf die targets achten und man musste den damals noch weit häufiger anzutreffenden Jägern immer und immer wieder sagen, Chiller schick dein Pet weg, sonst wipe aso und bei nem Wipe im Arenaevent konntest für gewöhnlich die Instanz resetten, da dies auch mit am lukrativsten gewesen ist.
> 
> Wer da den falschen Mob angriff war selbst schuld ist aber recht häufig zu patzern gekommen. Besonders bei "Neulingen"



Der Kacknoob der Woche soll ja in dem Sinne keine Beleidigung sein. Das is ja mehr ein Fun-Titel für lustige Ausrutscher bzw. Fehler die einem halt mal irgendwo zu WoW Zeiten passiert sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu UBRS:

Wenn das Arena Event verpatzt wurde musstest du sogar die Instanz resetten da das Tor auf der Rückseite geschlossen blieb und du so die Instanz nicht beenden konntest. 
Das Event hat sich ebenfalls nicht resettet. 

So far
Zangoran


----------



## Ildraco (18. Juni 2009)

Tja da kann ich mich ja einreihen in die Halle des Kacknoobruhmes.

Waren wir mit meiner Gilde Sethekhallen Hero ham zwei Twinks gezogen. Ham den Endboss auch getötet, allerdings waren drei aus der Gruppe tot unter anderem ich der Vorzeige Mage. Hatte zwischendurch getankt. ^^

Ok Boss tot, in die Ini gelaufen um zu Looten, nachdem der Bos hin ist geht ja der Tunnel auf und wir ham die Gegnergruppe davor immer stehen gelassen. Ok kein Problem man ist ja Magier, Unsichtbarkeit an und durch.

Mh wie im Kampf? Dann kam Kampf verlassen und ich dachte mir so gut dann passts ja. Werd sichtbar und höre schön die entsetzen Schreie im Chat.

Tja Das muss man erst mal schaffen die Gruppe nach dem Endboss zu wipen^^

Damit verdien ich auch den Titel Kacknoob des Monats


----------



## wlfbck (18. Juni 2009)

Seebiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir mal eben so Euere Kommentare und Berichte durchgelesen. Zuerst liests sich's ganz witzig, dennoch verging mir irgendwann das Lächeln. Im Prinzip ist eigentlich mit Eueren Titeln "Kacknoobs" etc. nichts anderes als kindische Schadenfreude verbunden.
> Wäre es nicht besser gewesen dem nicht sooo versiertem Mitspielder zu helfen, Ihm zu erklären was er besser machen kann?
> Könnt Ihr Euch nicht vorstellen, dass es Menschen gibt die WoW spielen aber z.B. nicht oder nur schlecht englisch sprechen? Oder die schon etwas älter sind und mit den Abkürzungen nichts anzufangen wissen?
> ...



es dürfte wohl nicht zuviel verlangt zu sein, sich mal eben 30min nen guide durchzulesen. dann weiß man eig den großteil. und kann zumindest 90% der hier aufgeführten fehler vermeiden.


----------



## wlfbck (18. Juni 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Hatt ich depp vergessen mein komplettes tank equip anzulegen -_-


outfitter oder ähnliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (18. Juni 2009)

Ich mach mir doch net die mühe nen guide zu lesen... wenn ich irgendwo reinkomme wo ich noch nicht war möchte ich das ohne vorher zu spoilen auf mich wirken lassen.

Meist funktioniert das ganze ja auch. Und um es klar zu stellen... ich bin auch seit Classic ansatzweise dabei und habe einige pausen eingelegt... Und ich vetrette die devise Learning by doing.... nich learning by guide using. Wo bleibt den da der spaß wenn man es leuten nachmacht und nicht was neues versucht.... sonst kommen ja solche interessanten wie auch witzigen ereignisse nicht mehr vor oder?


----------



## Figetftw! (18. Juni 2009)

wlfbck schrieb:


> es dürfte wohl nicht zuviel verlangt zu sein, sich mal eben 30min nen guide durchzulesen. dann weiß man eig den großteil. und kann zumindest 90% der hier aufgeführten fehler vermeiden.


da hast du recht allerdings ist mir eine voll quote hier irgendwie schleierhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sein beitrag war jetzt weniger auf die fehler bezogen als mehr wie darauf reagiert wird. und das ist in einigen fällen schon traurig assozial aber eben nicht von allen


----------



## abe15 (18. Juni 2009)

Ildraco schrieb:


> Werd sichtbar und höre schön die entsetzen Schreie im Chat.



Was immer du nimmst, ich will es auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (18. Juni 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Was immer du nimmst, ich will es auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


NEEEEEEEED 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jung was immer du nimmst..... nimm weniger davon xD der klassiker von meinen Vater als wir Illidan gelegt hatten und ich einen derben freudenschrei abgelassen habe xD



> Mein Name hat nichts mit einem Fußballer zu tun, er entstammt eines kreativen Wortspiels mit Ursprung in Gothic 3!


erklär ma bitte ^^ich hab Gothic 1-3 mit begeisterung (bzw. 3 mi entsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gespielt und das würde mich jetzt echt ma interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (18. Juni 2009)

Mhh....ich weiß nich ob das passt aber:Wir standen vor Sarthion...da stellt einer eine Eisenbahn auf.....Der Gildenchef meinte...wenn er das nochmal macht,fliegt er aus der Gilde.


----------



## resonanz (18. Juni 2009)

awon schrieb:


> Mhh....ich weiß nich ob das passt aber:Wir standen vor Sarthion...da stellt einer eine Eisenbahn auf.....Der Gildenchef meinte...wenn er das nochmal macht,fliegt er aus der Gilde.



Und womit? Mit Recht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schlimmstes und nervigstes Teil ever ...


----------



## Millan - Nirilia (18. Juni 2009)

Hatte zwar nicht den Titel aber mir is auch was doofes passiert. Waren gerade in Gundrak Hero unterwegs und der Tank wollte noch Lead haben. Ich versuch das natürlich mitten im Kampf hinzubekommen und blubb... Verklick mich und schon hatten wir mal einen Tank in der Gruppe. Hab ihn aus der Gruppe gekickt. ;P


----------



## Abrox (18. Juni 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Analyse:
> 
> Ich als Schurke hatte vergessen mich zu tarnen... also bin ich für den gegner sichtbar rein und habe mich schon gewundert wo ich Kopfnuss hatte



Das brauchst du gar nicht so eng sehen. Das ist jedem Schurken schonmal passiert, wird sich auch nie ändern und dabei ist es egal wie lange man schon Schurke spielt. Kein Schurkenspieler aus der richtigen CC-Zeit kann behaupten das ist ihm noch nie passiert.

Blenden auf den falschen Gegner ist ja auch nie was seltenes gewesen im Eifer des Gefechts. Besonders ärgerlich war das falschblenden in der Zeit wo man noch Mats gebraucht habe (Hab noch nen Andenken).

Kacknoob aus Müdigkeit:

Ich bin damals als Heiler bei Nightbane während des Kampfes eingepennt (Immer zu letzt am Kara Raid gemacht). Mussten wegen mir abbrechen weil es schon so spät war. Damals hatte ich Voice activation und mein Kopf-Tisch Manöver + Schnarchen hat sogar wer aufgenommen -.-


----------



## the_incredible_g (18. Juni 2009)

ich hatte mich auch einmal besonders ausgezeichnet, als ich scherzhafterweise nach Burg hero ein portal nach steinard aufmachte und mich  schieflachte, als alle durchgingen (waren alles gildies)!

Bin dann natürlich auch nach steinard und dann draufgekommen, dass ich keine Runen mehr mithatte!!!! keine einzige, konnte mich nicht mal selber porten!

wir haben dann alle ruhestein benutzt!
Im endeffekt, hatten wir alle 20 minuten später die daylie abgegeben und es war wieder alles gut!


Auch nett war, als ich mit rndms igrendne lowie instanz war und der tank sagt so

"Ups, hab aufs reppen vergessen, krieg ich nen port nach uc?"

Ich hab also geportet und 10 sekunden später stand ich in uc und wurde auch schon aus der grp gekickt (ich hatte eben die falsche taste erwischt^^)! Natürlich nicht ohne noch nen netten flame zu bekommen!

"Alter du bist echt billig du arsch, nur weil einer net gereppt hat gleich wegporten!"

ich hab mir dann ne neue grp gesucht! Aber seitdem hab ich das mit dem portn im griff!^^


----------



## J_0_T (18. Juni 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Das brauchst du gar nicht so eng sehen. Das ist jedem Schurken schonmal passiert, wird sich auch nie ändern und dabei ist es egal wie lange man schon Schurke spielt. Kein Schurkenspieler aus der richtigen CC-Zeit kann behaupten das ist ihm noch nie passiert.
> 
> Blenden auf den falschen Gegner ist ja auch nie was seltenes gewesen im Eifer des Gefechts. Besonders ärgerlich war das falschblenden in der Zeit wo man noch Mats gebraucht habe (Hab noch nen Andenken).
> 
> ...



Am ende fanden wir das aba alle witzig^^ Und darum gehts ja... auch lachen wenn es mega in die hose geht XD


----------



## Aganihm (18. Juni 2009)

bin zwar kein wow spieler mehr aber die geschichte hing mir auch monate noch an

es war kara zu bc zeiten
ich mit meinem heilschami stets bedacht alles richtig zu machen
und da ich ma gesagt bekommen habe das der heiler net unwichtig ist und gelegentlich debuffs abbekommt
sollte man sowas den anderen mitteilen
und so tat ich das auch brav...auch bei der lieben maid
nämlich das ich buse hatte.
es hat auch sage und schreibe 2 monate!!(ich möchte bemerken das wir jede woche da drin waren)gedauert in denen ich
immer wieder mein sätzlein aufgesagt habe das ich buse habe
und keiner der herrschaften aus der gilde hielt es für nötig mir mal mitzuteilen das ich mich vollkommen zum mehl mache
weil das alle haben
mann mann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## helado (18. Juni 2009)

Wir hatten eine Ini clear, und nach dem Endboss sollte ich n Portal machen.

cast... cast... öhm... da hab ich statt auf Portal zu drücken irgendwie die Teleportation erwischt... 

Ich stand in OG, der rest noch in der Ini  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (18. Juni 2009)

Wir haben dieser Tage erst mal unsere beiden Noobs der Woche gekürt. Im Naxx 25er hat eine Jägerin in ihrem ersten 25er Flickwerk dem Tank zuschießen wollen. Doof wenn man Irreführung vergisst und die Gruppe noch gar nicht bereit stand.

Und unser MT2 wurde in Ulduar dazu gekürt. Wir stehen bei Kologarn und kämpfen uns grad durch die Arme, als der MT2 nur noch Autohit macht mit nach vorne wackelnden Beinen. Egal, vielleicht Lag, und wir machen Kologarn den Garaus. Und plumst fällt unser Tank in die Tiefe. Plötzlich ein lautes "huch, warum blinkt nix mehr?" im TS. Ist unser lieber Tank doch mitten im Bosskampf eingenickt und hat gemütlich sein 30-Sekundenschläfchen gehalten, mit dem Finger auf der Laufen-Taste.


----------



## Thersus (18. Juni 2009)

Hm, ich hab ne wirklich tolle Kackboon Geschichte. Besonders witzig daran ist, das das schuldige Hunterpet tatsächlich den Namen Kackboon trug. Wir waren mit 70 mal j4f MC, und nach den ersten paar Mobs gehts über diese Brücke. Unser Hunter fällt runter und überlebt. Das Pet rennt zu seinem Chef und pullt dabei sämtliche Mobs auf dem Weg dorthin, das war wahrlich begeisternd...


----------



## Frostbeule16 (18. Juni 2009)

Haha ja hatten wir auch , ich bins geworden weil ich bei Thaddius anner Pola verreckt bin , an sich noch net wirklich spannend , da ich schami bin steh ich wieder auf , keine Pola gehabt also wieder verreckt , ich kriegn B rez , steh wieder auf , bam wieder down wegen keiner Pola. Gut , gelächter war schon groß genug , dann krieg ich nachm fight nen rezz während die Leute die Pola noch hatten. Ich steh wieder auf , da die Leute die pola noch hatten und ich net , bam wieder verreckt , damit hab ich mir glorreich den Kacknoob der Woche verdient gehabt. Zurecht meiner Meinung nach ^^ und auch der Meinung der restlichen Gilde xP A Gaudi wars trotzdem =)


----------



## Slow0110 (18. Juni 2009)

Ich hab die imaginäre "goldene Banane" des Raids bekommen, als ich ausversehen von der Plattform beim Al`ar Kampf runtergefallen bin.
Naja, nächster Try, und zum Zeiten mal da runtergeplumpst. Ich denk mir, warum das?
Auf einmal seh ich, dass die Auto-Run Taste iwie auf "F" war. Normalerweiße war hier mein Schildblock.
Bis heute weiß ich net, wie die taste da hinkam. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightsaver (18. Juni 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Kenn ich ^^ Besonders geil sind die wo dann afk gehen mit den worten sie kommen glei wieder und dann wars das.
> 
> Is mir ma mit nem hunter in Kara passiert (war noch zu meinem rouge zeiten) ...




ALTER !!!! ES HEISST R O G U E !!!!
Rouge is zeugs für frauen auf die backe tun !!!

-.o

Kacknoob der Woche:

Ich bin im Kloster unterwegs. Ein draenei krieger tankt. 
auf die frage wo der heiler ist kommt nur: kann mich selber heilen.
wir waren alle gut ausgerüstet und vom level her gut genug, aber ohne heiler *skeptisch dreinschau* naja los gehts...
hundemeister leigt schnel - der draenei auch. läuft rein, meckert aber schon über mangelde heilung - wen wunderts - is ja auch kein heiler da.
wir bitte ihn also, wenigstens schild anzuziehen. 

"nö - brauch ich net" 
im kampf konnte man dann allerdings beobachten wie alle 10sekunden die haltung sich änderte, sowie die getragene(n) waffe(n). 
Seine Skillung:

9 - 8 - 7

Soviel dazu ^^


OT: Will nie wieder Rouge als übersetzung für "Schurke" sehen -.o


----------



## J_0_T (18. Juni 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> ALTER !!!! ES HEISST R O G U E !!!!
> Rouge is zeugs für frauen auf die backe tun !!!



Beruhig dich.... habs ja etliche posts vorher eingesehen ^^ das man sich an sowas aufhängen kann is ma witzig^^

Hab auf seite 10 ganz oben dann den deutschen begriff verwendet^^


----------



## Dokagero (18. Juni 2009)

"Kacknoob der Woche" erhält bei uns auf Arthas ein DK der mit meinem rl kollegen Ulduar 10er war und sich beschimpft fühlte als mein kollege sagte:
"Ich habe im TS 3mal angesagt der DK soll sein Horn blasen. Es ist erbärmlich wenn man nicht 1 Taste drücken kann"


----------



## TopDog (18. Juni 2009)

Ich will dann mal auch mal was zum Besten geben. 

Ich mit meinem Magetwink in IF gestanden und im Inventare gekramt. 
Kommt ein Wisper von nem Krieger: 

Krieger: "Kannst du mir grad mal Brot machen?"
Ich: "Nee, sorry, bin auf Wasser machen geskillt."
Krieger: "Oh, sorry. "
Allgemein (Krieger): "Ist hier in IF ein Mage der auf Brot geskillt ist?"

Das Gelächter im Allgemeinen war dermaßen göttlich.


----------



## Zangoran (19. Juni 2009)

TopDog schrieb:


> Ich will dann mal auch mal was zum Besten geben.
> 
> Ich mit meinem Magetwink in IF gestanden und im Inventare gekramt.
> Kommt ein Wisper von nem Krieger:
> ...



Das kenn ich irgendwo her. Zu Classic Zeiten immer ein super Gag ;-)

Was mir noch passiert ist (und ich denke mal genügend anderen Mages auch):

Kommt die Frage meiner Gruppe (waren nur Gildenmitglieder dabei) "Machst ein Portal nach OG?"
Ich darauf nur "ja klar" und porte mich selber weg.

Plötzlich kommt nur die Frage "ÄÄh Zango wo bist du hin?"

"Oh sry, falscher Portbutton" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

=> Somit durften doch alle den Ruhestein verwenden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So far

Zangoran


----------



## Freakypriest (19. Juni 2009)

In meiner alten Gilde gab es als sonderrang nur den "Grillmeister" der auf Gildentreffen für das leibliche wohl sorgen musste^^


----------



## TopDog (19. Juni 2009)

Dann will ich mir grad noch schnell selbst den titel Kacknoob der Woche geben. 

Heute die Daylies für das Argentumturnier gemacht. Unter anderem auch die Quest, in der man mit der Bombe im Sturmgipfel die Steinblöcke sprengen muss. 

Ich schön am Mobs wegkloppen, damit ich Platz habe. Nach ein oder zwei Bomben und diversen Mobs wundere ich mich über meinen HP Balken und sag das auch noch im TS. 
Ich mr nichts weiter bei gedacht, wird wohl aus nem Encounter sein, dass ich irgendwas abbekommen hab. 
Also föhlich weitergemacht. Dabei noch gedacht: Hey das sind aber intelligente Bomben, die Freund von Feind erkennen und ich keinen Schaden nehme. 

Zünde daraufhin die nächste Bombe und bleibe stehen. Resultat: Ich war tot und hatte die erkenntnis, dass die Bomben doch nicht unterscheiden. Im TS war das Gelächter groß.


----------

